# Our adoption journey's 2007 Part 4



## saphy75

New home Ladies and Gents

pam xx


----------



## Tarango

Hello!!!
just wanted to be first and say hi !!

  

have a lovely weekend everyone 

xxxx


----------



## fiona1

Pam - Thanks for keeping the threads in order.

Hi to everyone else.

Fiona


----------



## cindyp

Hi All

The kids and I have been ill all week so I'm a bit behind.  This is just a quickie.

Viva and Sundog, great news, so pleased for you both.

Fiona, can't wait to hear more.

love to all
Cindy


----------



## Old Timer

Hi All
Just back from our holiday so will catch up on all the news asap.  Sounds as though theres some good news to be read!
Love
OT x


----------



## jilldill

Hi Girls,
I have written about this in another section but thought girls going through home visits now may be more up to date with any new rules. My SW told us a while ago it was just a question of waiting until Sunshine was nearer 3 before being assessed again. However recently she has worried me greatly by saying if you have a 2 bedroom home (which we do) there is a new rule in or coming in or in my area who knows that siblings even of the same sex can't share a bedroom unless they are birth siblings! I can't believe this rule can come in, it would mean anyone living as I do in a 2 bedroom home has no choice other than to only have one child. That old churning stomach and sick feeling is well and truly back, can anyone shed any light on this or even heard of it.
Thanks JD x


----------



## saphy75

JD have you looked on BAAF website ? also try asking on adoption uk as someone on there should know  

pam xx


----------



## jilldill

Thanks Pam I will x


----------



## fiona1

Hi All,

Sorry for not posting much, I just couldn't bring myself to just incase I jinxed it all. Today it has been confirmed that we are going to be fostering a baby boy. We will meet him on Saturday and hopefully bring him home next Tues.

We are so excited.

Sorry for the me post. My head is all over the place.

Fiona


----------



## Old Timer

Fantastic news Fiona, hope all goes smoothly.
Love
OT x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Hi everyone

Fiona- fanbloomingtastic news! so so happy for you

Chat this Weds night

Thanks to all those who have helped me with the info i need for my Sw

hugs

xxxx


----------



## Misty C

Morning everyone

Pam thanks for the new thread.  xxx

Jilldill – haven't heard about the new rule, will check it out with SW when they visit. 

Fiona1 – FAB news, how lovely a little baby boy, enjoy the cuddles on Saturday.  It sounds like its all happening pretty quickly now. 

MJ – I've have missed your request for help, really not with it these days – is it too late?  Can I help now?

We have SW visiting again today if they have managed to get clearer background information on the 2 littlies and also the little girl they mentioned last week.  Trying not to get too excited, but can't help it!

Love to everyone.

Misty C
xxx


----------



## Mummyof2

Pam - thanks for starting the new thread. Wondered why everyone had suddenly gone quiet so came to see and found the new thread  

Jilldill – I haven't heard about that new rule.  Sounds ludicrous to me  

Fiona1 – how lovely for you.  I wish our social services did concurrency in this area but they don't.  

No news here as usual.  Lots of littlies coming in but having to be placed away from our area so my sw is looking at external placements "when she gets time".  If we moved 10 mins up the road we would be classed as out of our city so it is a silly system in my opinion and surely all birth parents can't be aggressive people determined to track down and beat up adoptive parents!  Oh well, rant over


----------



## superal

Fiona

Massive congratulations!!

Love
Andrea

xx


----------



## keemjay

hi guys, just a quickie as i'm passing through but i saw this elsewhere on FF and thought we should read it here..

http://www.guardian.co.uk/g2/story/0,,2167753,00.html

the bit about IVF and then adoption is the near the end...she quotes some very good feelings about her feelings on her adoption

love to all
kj x

/links


----------



## alex28

aw thanks for that KJ - what a lovely story.

Dont read much on here nowadays but hoping all is ok with you guys. xxx


----------



## keemjay

this looks interesting tonight

http://www.radiotimes.com/ListingsServlet?event=10&channelId=132&programmeId=66499157&jspLocation=/jsp/prog_details_fullpage.jsp

 alex

kj x

/links


----------



## cindyp

Fiona, as my DS said earlier today FANDABBYDOZY!! (Don't ask me where he got it from I haven't a clue  ).  That's great news can't wait to hear more about this little baby, like how old?

Misty, hope you got some encouraging news today.

Jen, I've run out of words  

love to all
Cindy


----------



## fiona1

Cindy - Without being exact for obvious reasons he is under a month old, and I spoke to his FC tonight and heard him cry, then I started to cry too  

Fiona


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

hi fiona,

gret news. good luck for sat.

Cindy sorry to read youhave all been ill again.

We have just come back from a week i spain, pooh bear loved it, swimming every day. Came back to our completed foem F to read which is fine so roll on panel 1st week of October.

Will try to have a read up and catch upon everyones news.  

PBMx


----------



## Misty C

Hi everyone

SW left around 7:30, still more info coming forward on the 2 littlies and now 2 other little ones (separate authorities).  They will not tell us about anymore kids while we are showing interest in these children and we are happy with this.

JenniferF – I had asked if there were any toddlers in our own authority and they said they had a few but the child/ren needed to be placed WAY out of our authority due to parental violence.  It sounded very scary.    

Keemjay – thanks for that link I saw her on ‘The Wright Stuff’ last week when they did a piece on IVF and beyond.  It was pretty good.  They didn't expect a woman from the audience to voice her opinion on adopters ‘taking children from their parent's.  

Jilldill – I asked my SW and her boss about this rule and she said that every authority is different and each case is different.  So if they thought it was going to be OK for the children – even though they are not siblings – she wouldn't have seen any problems depending on the case.  Don't know if that's making sense to me now!!!

Aww Fiona  .

PBM - sounds like a great holiday, hope you are coping with the cold!

Cindyp - haven't heard FANDABYDOZY in years - images of the Crankey's (?not sure of spelling) now flashing in my mind!!!

alex28 & Andrea - how are things with you two? 

Love to everyone.
Misty C
xxxx


----------



## jilldill

Hi Girls,
Thanks for the info Misty, all sounds exciting about possible Littlies!!!
PMB, glad you had a good holiday
Cindy, hope your all on the mend now
KJ, thanks for that, I am watching tonights programme now
Fiona, how lovely enjoy!
Jennifer, stick in there, thinking of you
Magenta, any court news yet? What a pain this is for you!

We have booked a holiday for mid October,two weeks in Zakynthos (Zante), anyone been? It will be so lovely to have our first abroard holiday as a family. There have been a couple of difficult things happen lately which I can't go into here so a break will be just the ticket!
Love to all JD x


----------



## Misty C

JD

Our friends LOVED Zante so much they went back for their 3 week honeymoon! I'm sure you'll have a fab time - will find out more and pass it on.

Love 
Misty C
xxxx


----------



## suffolklady77

hiya Ive just read the oona king article someone posted its wonderfull if you havent read it yet do!
-Gayle x


----------



## magenta

Hi everyone,

Great to hear so many positive stories on here - possible links and matches; intros and families bonding .

we have eventually got a court date at the start of October which is great.  We haven'thad the formal letter through but our sw was sent a letter asking if we would like to attend and he is going to respond to say that we will be there.  

We attended a very good post-placement training course on loss and grief in children who are fostered and adopted.  It was really helpful and gave us great insight as to why Bubbles does some of the things she does.  it was by a canandian psychologist called Nancy Reeves and I can highly recommend her.

I really enjoyed the oona king articel 0- thanks for posting.

JillDill - we were told by our agency that children can't share a room if the ages added up to 6.  So you can have a 3 year old and a 2 year old but not a 4year old and a 2 year old sharing.


Magenta x


----------



## keemjay

what kind of weird maths sum is that about the sharing a room thing, how very odd 

great news about court magenta 

fiona - wow exciting news for you, how lovely to have such a little one

jilldill - enjoy planning your holiday, am sure your littlie will love the beach  havent watched last nights programme yet, had to video it as we had friends over, was it any good?

sundog - i cant remember what you news was cos its on the old thread, but i know it was good 

misty, exciting stuff with all your potential little ones 

love to all

kj x


----------



## alex28

im fine thanks Misty.

Have met a chap but its very casual - in a good way though!  - i dated him years ago and hes certainly not marriage or daddy material but very good in other ways!!  ...... 

in the process of trying to sort the house out and fingers crossed after seeing my IFA tomorrow I know if I am able to keep the house or not in my own name.

Hope all is well with everyone else - love to all those whose dreams have come true and to those waiting - it will happen.  Special hugs to Laine and Jennifer. xxxxxx

Alex xx


----------



## Misty C

Alex - so glad to hear chappydo has his advantages!!!!       
Love
Misty C
xxxx


----------



## Viva

Hi everyone, 
Hey Alex, sounds like you're having fun which is great!
Misty very exciting about your potential matches.
Fiona great news for you you must be so excited and maybe a bit apprehensive!
Not many personels tonight, feeling a bit overwhelmed as tomorrow we meet our little people...I am flipping between being excited and apprehensive!
Off to have a bath now and try and relax a little in the hope that I'll actually get some sleep!
Love
Viva
XXX


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

OMG Viva,

Hope you get some sleep, i know I didn,t i was too excited and nervious allat the same time.

Good Luck, and look forward to reading all about your special 1st day.

Love PBMx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Good luck Viva for meeting your babies!

xxx


----------



## Misty C

Viva - so excited for you and can't wait to hear how your meeting goes - if you are up to posting.
Love 
Misty
xxxx


----------



## fiona1

Viva - Have a fantastic day tomorrow. I will be thinking of you.

Fiona


----------



## keemjay

Viva - hope all goes well today, you will remember this day forever  

kj x


----------



## sanita

Thinking of you today Viva.  

love Sanita


----------



## Lynnm

Hello Viva

Good luck today, I too am thinking of you


----------



## TLZ

Good Luck Viva !

Wishing you all the best for a brilliant day ....

(Thanks for your advice previously, don't know if you remember ?, but just to let you know we've started the process!!)

Love,

TLZ xx


----------



## superal

Hi Viva

How has today gone, I bet you've got so many emotions going on right now you don't know if your coming or going, let us know when you can how the day has gone, I'm sure it has been wonderful.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## saphy75

Viva i hope today has gone well hun  

pam xx


----------



## Old Timer

Viva
Hope today went well and you have lots of lovely first memories.
Love
OT x


----------



## everhopeful

Wishing you all the best on your very special day Viva,

I hope everything's gone brilliantly, and you're looking forward to your next meeting!


 Ever and jnr xx


----------



## Viva

Hello, 
Well we met 'Charlie' and 'Lola' for the first time yesterday and we are quite smitten, they are beautiful and so full of fun and life. We went with the FC back to the house and Charlie who had been so excited to see us was hiding behind an arm chair suddenly shy! Lola was alseep in her male FC's arms and really looked like an angel, she soon woke up and started tottering sleepily around the room. Meanwhile we kept getting tantalising glimpses of our little Charlie, as he'd peep out from around the arm chair! After about 10 minutes he was encouraged out by FC with promises of Chocolate cake and before very long he was outside playing football with Daddy and Lola and I were playing catch. Charlie has been calling us Mummy and Daddy from the beginning which we really hadn't expected, in fact the first couple of times he called 'Mummy look at me' if didn't turn around as I couldn't believe it was me being called Mummy!
We stayed for about an hour and a half in the end, leaving just as Charlie was beginning to get a bit over excited and over whelmed with everything, I can only try and imagine all the thoughts running around in his little 4 year old head! Lola was just pottering around seemingly oblivious to everything, it was amazing though holding her hand and picking her up and thinking this is my daughter I'm holding!
We aren't seeing them for the next 3 days which is a little unusual but the FC's have to drop their oldest son off at Uni (in fact on Monday it had been decided that we wouldn't be seeing them yesterday but there was some miscommunication and Charlie had been told that he was meeting us on Thursday and had been counting his sleeps down and getting all excited so Thursday it was...not that we were complaining! When we were going we were telling Charlie that it was 4 sleeps before we would see him again and he kept saying 'no 2 sleeps' we're taking that as a good sign that he likes his new Mummy and Daddy!

Didn't get around to posting yesterday as we ended up going over to some very close friends of ours last night (they were one of our references) they had an incredibly traumatic day as yesterday moning their youngest who is a right little adventurer got tangled up in the string from his blind in his bedroom, his big brother heard a scream told his Mum and Dad and Dad ran in to find him hanging blue and lifeless...he IS fine now (his Daddy did some mouth to mouth) and he didn't even need to stay in hospital overnight. His gaurdian angel must of been watching over him! Understandably they were all rather shook up but are really counting their blessings that he is ok. I know my friend at the moment would want this story shared as it may prevent something similar happening, so if anyone has blinds in their house cut any loops (that you can) and fix the strings way high up, we have loads of blinds so will be doing all of ours this weekend, it's one of those nightmare stories that make you realise that all the child safety warnings are for a reason and it's not just the Nanny state gone mad!

Well that all from me at the moment, only 3 more sleeps before I see Charlie and Lola again (well that's if you can call them sleeps as I spent a lot of last night lying awake just thinking of them!)

Viva
XXX


----------



## Misty C

Viva 

Your day sounded so wonderful, as do your children! I'm so happy now having read your story.  I will forward your warning on to friends regarding the blinds.  Our house is full of blinds and we will have to do something about them asap.  

Love to everyone,
Misty C
xxxxx


----------



## superal

Viva - thankyou for sharing your very special day with us.

I had to laugh at the bit about being called Mummy & not turning around when charlie called you, we did exactly the same with our DS & he was nearly 4.

Enjoy your few days off and stock up on a few things, sleep, food & cuddles!!  Intro's are very tiring but so worth while.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Old Timer

Viva
What a fabulous day you had, brought tears to my eyes reading it.  Your children sound lovely and how wonderful for them to be calling you Mummy & Daddy straight off, though obviously still confusing for you!

Thank you also for the warning about blinds, we have loads as well and will be making them safe.  Good to know your friend's son is OK.

Can't wait to hear more.
Love
OT x


----------



## keemjay

viva - sounds like you had a perfect day. guess the next few days are going to feel very loooong but it'll soon be monday 

omg about your friends little boy and the blind, what a terrible fright for them all, my heart was in my mouth as i was frantically reading down your post. THANK GOODNESS he was ok 

kj x


----------



## keemjay

me again 

I have some news that i've had to keep close tight to my chest in case it all went wrong again

we've just heard that at loooooong last and after a journey we do not wish to ever repeat, we are finally going to be littlies new mummy and daddy
i wont go into the in's and out's but suffice to say the legal position is secure and planning meetings and intros are set for next wed/thurs    

we have seen updated photos and a video and she is just as lovely as ever, only a bit bigger, more hair and walking obviously now as she's 18 months. its taken us a week or so to start to feel connected to her again but we feel the bond as strongly now as we did before 
we told my mum and sis last week as it was 99% certain and we had to tell somebody or we were going to go bonkers. I framed 2 new pictures of littlie with a caption saying 'will you still be my mummy/auntie' and there was explosion of tears when they unwrapped them, they couldnt believe it. it was  the best moment in a long time..for so many years in dreamed of how I'd tell my mum i was pregnant and that was the adoption equivalent!

its been a wierd few weeks, i've gone from being a bit of an emotional wreck to being like an excited puppy. we've still been going to our new counsellor which has helpled the whirlwind of emotions thats been going on in both our heads..we've had to write to SS to convince them that we are strong enough to go through with it all. added into the mix is that Littlie now has a week old sibling, living at the FC with her which is going to be very hard during intros.we hope very much that that baby will become ours one day but theres no guarantees (as we know) and our focus HAS to be littlie right now, its so important she's our No.1. nothings ever simple with us!!

we didnt dare dream about this scenario happening, it all seemed too far from our grasp. our situation, unfortunately for us, was a test case of the new adoption laws, it had never happened before and hopefully never will again.

so tomorrow, we'll be putting back the nursery and pushchair shopping again, and i've just won a highchair on EBAY too!
thank you all for all your support through the horrendous nightmmare that has been my life for the last 4 months, all the pm's and love pouring in, its meant so much   

kj x

have good weekends everyone


----------



## saphy75

KJ WOW fantastic news hun, i have just sat and cried reading your post   i'm soooo pleased for you all. what a rollercoaster it has been but you can get off the ride now and relax (yeah right) before getting on a whole new exciting ride called parenthood  

pam xx


----------



## saphy75

Viva charlie and lola sound great hun, i'm so pleased you had a great first meeting with them  

I am very tired today as ds got us up at 3:30 this morning screaming the house down he had a belly ache (i think) as when i rubbed his tummy he would stop crying for a bit but as he was really tired too it was not a good combination, anyway we got him back off to sleep at about 6:00  so no point in us going back to bed as we had to be up at 7:00 anyway   oh well hopefully we'll all catch up on some sleep tonight 

pam xx


----------



## Misty C

Keemjay

     FANTASTIC news, I am so pleased for you and DH and of course 'littlie'!!!!  You had me in tears with your story of how you told your mum and sister.     

Love
Misty C
xxx


----------



## fiona1

Viva - Great to hear your news, roll on the next 4 days.

Keejay - Fab news, I don't balme you for keeping it close to your chest. I did  

I am finding it really hard to post our progress at the moment, I am so afraid someone will read this and guess who we are etc. Today we got photos of baby and are over the moon.

Take Care All

Fiona


----------



## superal

KJ - WOW!!!!  After all the heart ache, I told you things have a way of working out didn't I!!   Get that nursery back up asap & relax and enjoy, you really can now!!

Fiona - Try not to worry to much about someone guessing who you are, maybe change your ID user name though, just a thought??  I felt exactly the same as you when I started posting on these boards but everyone is very good at keeping certain information to themselves and you are doing a great job of that.  Bet the photos are very precious!

Saphy - sorry Chunk has been unwell, is it teeth coming through do you think??  Hopefully you'll catch up on sleep tonight.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Viva

KJ,
That is just the very very best news and I am truely over the moon for you and your DH! I can't wait to to hearing all about your intro's next week!
Love
Viva
XXX


----------



## TLZ

Hi Keemjay

We haven't "met" I don't think, but I was just reading you news and came over all excited for you !!   (need a scream excitedly smiley !!)

It touched a chord with me cause I was shopping today and the Next is right next door to the Mothercare where I live and I felt all sad that I wasn't going in there but really looking forward to the day when I can walk through those doors with my head high saying " I'm just a regular mum shopping for my bub " !!!

It's so brilliant that you and others dreams are coming true and I truly wish you all every happiness for the future   - fingers crossed for the sibling too !!

Your stories are an inspiration to those of us just starting out,

Lots of love

TLZ xx


----------



## Old Timer

KJ
WOW!!!  What fabulous news, When I started reading I was expecting a match to another child but I am so pleased you are finally going to get littlie, the heartache of the last few months will fade with time I'm sure.
It has made my day to read such a wonderful post from you, enjoy putting the nursery back together and well done to you and DH for staying strong and coming through this nightmare.

Can't wait to hear more.
Love
OT x


----------



## Charliegirl

KJ, That's just AMAZING news!!!

My heart broke for you when it all went wrong last time and now you have me crying again, but this time the HAPPIEST tears!

I really am so so pleased for you.

Enjoy intros and your new little one. All this just shows she was so meant to be yours.

Much love,

Charlie. x


----------



## cindyp

KJ, that's fantastic news, so pleased for you after all that heartache   

Viva, so glad the intros are going well Charlie and Lola sound lovely.

Oops gotta go, DD has woken up and only wants me.

Cindy


----------



## suffolklady77

hiya just thought i would say congrats keemjay you must be over the moon!
dh and i are having lots of chats with close rellies about our plans to apply and they have all been so positive  info evening in a few weeks.Is it worth getting the magazine children who wait now or wait untill the process is underway?...anythoughts greatly recieved
-Gayle x


----------



## fiona1

TLZ - We went into Mothercare last weekend to get our bits, the staff were fantastic, I think they went above and beyond the call of duty as they knew we were fostering. I did feel a bit daft looking at prams with no baby bump and felt I had to explain myself  

Fiona


----------



## keemjay

dh and i have just done the pram/puschair hunt again today and i felt the same fiona - we were looking at the phil'n'teds and talking about the merits of having the bit to add on for 2nd child, and there we were without even one child!!

thanks for all the good wishes  i think its finally sinking in!

kj x


----------



## Viva

We did our car seats on Thursday, so I know just what you mean especially as we were looking at high back boosters and stage 2 seats, the sales assistant was lovely though when we explained. 
I just can't help thinking of what I'm going to look like in a few weeks time trying to get on and off the bus with buggy and Charlie and Lola and looking like an absolute beginner (which I will be  ) and everyone looking at Charlie and Lola and wondering why I'm not a pro with a 4 year old and 18 month old!
Viva
XXX


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

KJ, yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.  Iam so happy for you and DH and littlie you are going to be a family at last. Happy shopping. So looking forward to reading about into's etc.

Viva Charlie and lola sound so cute, roll on next visit.

Well only 12 sleep for us till panel. I bought a baby scrap book today to do our family book for panel,so that should keep me busy for the next few nights.

Pooh bear slept and his nan and grandads last night and I must say today I have had a real slob out day, stayed in bed this am watching cookery programs with tea and toast provided by DH, it was really nice, but I am loooking forward to picking him up in an hour and will love it in the morning at 7ish when he shouts MUMMY IS IT MORNING TIME YET? and when i say yes he gets up and comes running into our bed, teddy blanket in tow and we sit in bed watching milkshake (kids TV on 5). 

TTFN PBMx


----------



## Suzie

ohhh KJ thats fab news  Just cried at work  sooo pleased it has turned out well for you 

Viva - I knew the feeling of people expecting you to look like you know what you are doing as my new placement has just turned 2 and I must look like a novice  

x


----------



## TraceyH

Hi All

Viva - It was lovely to read your update.  Looking forward to more.

Keemay - WOW, WOW, WOW.  Congratuations.  I have seen a few people with the Phil and Ted Buggys and I think they look cool, but one stage at a time.  Enjoy littlie No 1 you really deserve her and will make lovely parents.

Best wishes to everyone else.

Tracey x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Hi ladies

KJ- i am over the moon for you and DH - you have been through so much to fight for YOUR Daughter! cant wait to hear more about your intros when they start

Viva- sounds like Charlie and Lola are scrummy- enjoy it

Fiona- enjoy your shopping! 

hi to everyone else - thinking of you all

xxx


----------



## Dame Edna

KJ , 

I'm not a regular poster but how could I not respond after reading your news   it's just FAN-BLO*DY-TASTIC !!

I have just summonsed my DH to the computer as I told him your story about how far you had got when the rug was pulled from under you (scared the life out of us as we are just beginning H/S ourselves!!)  Just so happy for you and DH that things have turned around after such a nightmare.

I could relate to you so much when you said you had dreamed so much of how you would tell your mum you were pregnant .... me too    BUT you really are 'pregnant' now. your 'announcement' couldn't get much better than that and your 'baby' girl is 'due' next week!!!!!

Hope you and DH have a fantastic time.  Take plenty of hankies!

Love
Dame Edna xxxxxx

ps.  Sorry to make you even more excited but ........... just think, she'll be with you for Christmas    !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mummyof2

KJ- I am absolutely delighted that all has turned out well for you and dh.  I am sure that everyone on here was as devasted as I was to read your news at the time.  We are all delighted now.  YIPPEE.

Viva - Charlie and Lola sound lovely.  Special times.  

Fiona - All sounding wonderful   

MistyC - thanks for your pm.


----------



## Laine

Viva - awww lovely to read about Charlie and Lola...they sound adorable 

KJ - Fab news...so thrilled for you all  

Hope everyone else is ok.

Laine


----------



## sundog

Viva, Charlie and Lola sound just gorgeous. So pleased that your first meeting with them went so well!!! Can’t wait to hear more.  

Keemjay, that is absolutely amazing news!  You SO deserve this – how hard it must have been keeping it under your hat, though I completely understand why you had to do that. How amazing that you are finally going to meet her later this week! I will be thinking of you constantly! It will definitely tough trying not to sell your heart to the newborn sib but as you say, you will have plenty to keep you focussed and busy! Congrats on winning the highchair – we are at a similar stage too – have spent the whole weekend shopping   

Fiona, hope you are enjoying every second. The first time we went into Mothercare and started asking for info I felt a bit like it was all make believe, but a few trips later it all feels very real. I am now very proud to tell people that we are adopting and funnily enough, no-one has batted an eyelid! 

As you may gather, things are moving along for us. We have met 'Little Bird's social worker and she gave us the big thumbs up. We were dying to see a photo of him but she forgot to bring one with her ! Last week I finally got two piccies of him and he is sooooooo cute! Looks like a proper little boy, even though he is only 4 months old in the pics! Tomorrow we are meeting his foster mum so can't wait to hear all about him in much more detail. 

We have had our matching panel confirmed for 17 October and just can't wait!!!  

Love to everyone,

a very excited sundog!
x


----------



## Barbarella

OMG KJ... that is such FANTASTIC news.  I am SO happy for you... well done both of you... you really have been an inspiration with what you have been through.  Can't wait to hear all about your intros and your new life together as a family.

Congratulations to Viva as well... am so thrilled to read your lovely posts.  I just love it.

Like Pam, we've been up nearly all night with DD as we were staying at friends and she hates us being in the same room - or should I say "loves" us being in the same room, kept saying "Mummy" very loudly and then crying for a hug.  Have had about 2 hours. 

Had a wonderful 1st family holiday as well, despite the 9 hour flight delay home.  It's taken me a while to kick start myself off again.  

Andrea.. will reply to your email as soon as I can muster up the energey to do a marathon email.. lol. 

Love C xx


----------



## sunfish

KJ

So happy for you and DH 

wishing you lot of love and happiness

Camilla


----------



## Lynnm

Hello

KJ - Just read your wonderful news - I have been reading about your journey and after your recent rocky few months I am truly delighted for you both.  I cant wait to read all about your intros 

Sundog  - I will be thinking of you at your matching panel on 17th October, that is the same day as our approval panel.  Hope it is a good day for us both 

Lynn xx


----------



## Viva

Have just got home from day 2 of intro's so thought that I'd post a few highlights!
Charlie saw us coming and shouted 'hello Mummy and Daddy' then disappeared to hide so we had to look for him, (found him after making a big show of looking under the table!) We had a lovely time playing football and with his finding Nemo toy's, he also made a chocolate milkshake for Daddy (which went down very well with my chocoholic DH!) and we took him to nursery this afternoon with his FC. Tomorrow we will be going to nursery with him, FC and Lola as it will be his last day and they are having a goodbye party! I seem to be getting the hang of this being called 'Mummy' lark too it is the sweetest sound!
Lola is still a little bit more reserved, but that is totally appropriate for her age and I had a lovely time this morning giving her a bottle and putting her down for her morning nap, it was even more lovely getting her up to walk to nursery with Charlie and being rewarded with a smile. Having had some time with Charlie on his own whilst Lola was napping we got a bit of time with Lola on her own giving her lunch while Charlie was at nursery and she is just beginning to start to chat a bit, apparently she is a chatty little girl into everything when she gets to know you.
Time for a bit of R&R for us and also to sort through some of the toys in the 2 bin liners that we have been given by the FC's so far, at the rate we're going we'll be able to set up as a second toys are us, with the pressies they've already been given by our friends, and everything that they are coming with! 

Lynn and Sundog 17th October will be here befor eyou know it!

Jennifer and Laine, really hoping that you both will have exciting news to share soon...you are both amazing in the way you continue to be positive about everyone elses news.

Viva
XXX


----------



## keemjay

aw I'm all tingly Viva...I'm SO watching and learning from you as to what to expect when we start our intros
sounds like everythings going beautifully 

kj x


----------



## naoise

Keemjay that is fantastic news it was really meant to be for you all.  

I know I haven't posted much but when I saw your news I had to reply I am soo happy for you three, happy shopping!

Viva Charlie and Lola sound adorable you'll have to get used to be called Mummy and Daddy as you are going to hear a lot of it! I know I have missed it when are your children coming home?

We are all exhausted here T has been  up since 2am with a tummy bug I am shattered Oh the joys!
We had some terrible news yesterday I had gotten a new kitten last week well yesterday I was putting N in the living room for being naughty and when I closed the door I hit Paddy on the neck and he died I am devastated I was soo upset he was a real wee pet. I know it was an accident but I just can't stop thinking about him. I don't know whether we should get another cat or what to do we live in the country and we get mice in the winter all the time. So it is a very sad house at the minute.

Fiona I know what you mean we had some very strange looks when we were with the girls in our local town yesterday the local shopkeeper said to me" are they yours" and I said yes and he said "well you must have one a week then" I just said something like that and walked past him with a very puzzled look on his face.

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well

Keli


----------



## keemjay

aw naoise so sorry to hear about your kitten, you must be so upset..I'm sure you just need to give yourself a little time and then you'll be able to think about getting another  

kj x


----------



## Misty C

Hi everyone

Naoise - so sad to hear of your wee cat. xxxx

Viva - loving hearing all about your introductions hope everything went well at the farewell party. xx

Sundog & Lynn - its nearly October already so you don't have long to wait!

This is my first time on our new computer and finding it a little strange (packages are different and my own documents etc. have still to be connected up so feel a little lost).  SW visited last night and one of the little ones we asked to find out more about has been linked already - we were discounted because of our age.  The others - the two little ones - after all this time our questions have not been answered so we have now said no as no one can reassure us how long we will still be waiting for answers.  The other little one looks like being messy legally which we don't mind if we are linked and again its seems that being linked may take a very long time and of course not guaranteed.  Are we being naive about linking?  We are feeling a bit shocked by this change in the past week and are not sure if we have completely misunderstood this is how its done or we have just been unlucky. 

Sending lots of love to everyone. xxxxx

Love 
Misty C
xxx


----------



## jilldill

KJ,
I have just got home and seen your message!!! I can't believe it!!!!! This is the most fantastic news after all you and DH have been through. I wish you every drop of happiness what a journey you have had to bring your little girl home and what a gorgeous age she will be. Don't think of what you have missed just look forward now with your little family. We have all followed your difficult journey KJ and I can't tell you how happy Iam that you are finally sharing this news with us!!!!!!!!

Lots of love JD xxx


----------



## jilldill

Hi Girls,
Viva, you brought tears to my eyes, it all sounds wonderful, enjoy every second
Naoise, sorry to hear about your cat, I know how upsetting it can be


Laine and Jennifer, just sending my love I have everything crossed for the two of you. 
Love to all JD x

2 weeks till our holiday in Zante!!!! Can't wait


----------



## wynnster

Hi All

Great to hear some positive stories on here - KJ Congratulations to you and DH  

Naoise - So sorry to hear about your Kitten and the accident  

Viva - Loving reading your posts 

We're all set for our Panel in October, everything is in place and Form F checked etc so hopefully no hold ups.  We did have some bad news though in that our SW is leaving in November   I know there is no stage that is right for her to leave but I can't help but feel we have built a very good relationship with her and feel sad she wont be a part of our journey any longer.
I'm worried that we'll get through panel and then get forgotten   
Has anybody else had similar experiences?

Kim x


----------



## TLZ

Hi Everyone

Had a bit of excitement in our household today !

A letter came from our social worker looking to set up our first ever meeting about adopting !! Doesn't sound much I know but just seeing our names and "adoption" on a proper letter from SS made it all real !! We were both blown away by the genuine excitement we felt about it ... thought we'd be a bit more laid back ! ha!

Also .... my BF had her (4th!!) baby late last night, so good news all round yay!! She was a bit of a whopper at 9lbs ouch!!

Watch this space everyone, we are on our way !!!!


Love,

TLZ xx


----------



## keemjay

thanks again for all your lovely replies about littlie 
we've had the planning meeting today so we're all set..we meet her tomorrow from 2 -4, nothing on fri boo hoo, then full swing into intros on sat. anticipated placement day of 11th oct  
something nice was that back in May i washed all of littlies things in the FM washing powder (diff to ours) and when i unpacked them again at the weekend the smell bought back all the memories of that time. i was hoping the foster mum hadnt changed what powder she used! today FM bought along an outfit so could see what size she wears and i sniffed it and it smells just like all the clothes we have here! sounds a bit silly but i just felt like she is ours now 
it was stressed how hard intros are going to be with littlies new baby brother there so we're ready for a emotionally taxing couple of weeks but we're totally ready for it - i dont know if i'm going to be able to sleep tonight! we're going out for a curry tonight, at our fav restaurant where we got engaged, prob be the last time for a while!

Viva - hope alls going well your end 

kj <---about to burst!


----------



## nic68

Quick update with me.
Have just finished our first part of prep training, have really enjoyed it and met some really nice people, and of course most have been in the same situation as ourselves.

Now just waiting to start home study which i am really looking forward to. Can't believe everything is happening so quick as we only finished our last ivf treatment end june and we were accepted on the course within weeks of contacting LA.

Nicola x


----------



## Viva

Just a quickie from me tonight as we have not long been back home.
Meeting with BP's went well, although as expected it was emotionally draining, didn't get loads of info but came away feeling that they thought we were OK for the children, they made a couple of comments that would be really positive for the children in the future, and we are pleased that we did it, we also managed to get a photo of us all together!

Then to see Charlie and Lola, they both met us at the door when we arrived. We went to the park with them which was lovely, probably the first time that we are starting to feel like a real family. Also did bed and bath time which was just fab, Lola can be difficult to settle, but she fell asleep on my lap after having her bottle which was really magical,, the Mummy/Lola bond is beginning to develop nicely (she was still sound asleep when we left). Charlie actually asked DH to wash his hair which was rather amazing as he hates having his hair washed, we then did story time and he settled wonderfully, he is just so much fun! Charlie is beginning to push boundaries and has had one or two small tantrums was just wait for him to get over it and try and give him a way out that is not us giving in to what he wanted, so far it seems to be working and we are gaining in confidence! Charlie seems to be bonding well with both of us which is a relief.

They are coming to our house tomorrow which is very excited, so now it's off to bed for me before another busy day!

A tired but happy Viva
XXX


----------



## Misty C

Hi everyone

Viva - I'm loving reading your story.  Meeting birth parents would have been nervewracking but getting the photo and some information for your little ones is priceless, really pleased for you.  

Nicola - its moving pretty fast!  We keep in touch with another 3 couples - more so the girls - from our prep group.  Its great just to support each other as everyone is at different stages. 

Keemjay - I nearly choked on my tea!!  Can't believe the date has been set, I'm so happy for you and all the family.  I can relate to the smell of your daughters clothes - sometimes a smell triggers such strong memories and emotions from the past, glad yours is now so positive.  Will be thinking of you during the intros. 

TLZ - the excitement begins!  Congrats to BF on her new baby.

Kim - good luck at panel, is it early October?  Our SW has now gone from working part-time to sessional work and as we don't see or hear from her it feels like she has 'left'.  SW department have gone to a  lot of trouble to let us know that we won't be forgotten about and we will have the HOD and one other SW who will be there as support.  Its just beginning so will keep you posted on how things go.

Jilldill - I put the wind up my friend when I asked her about family holidays to Zante, she thought we were matched!  She was so flustered she still hasn't answered my questions though!

The upset of our meeting at the beginning of the week is still with us and we are still coming to terms with it all.  I suppose we hadn't realised that although children may be mentioned it doesn't mean we will seriously be considered.  Being told our age was a significant factor to discount us was a real blow.  I guess we'll just have to get over it pick ourselves up and go on!

Love to everyone.
Misty C
xxx


----------



## bluebells

Just popping in, no time to catch up, I'm at work.

My DH has just rang to say our CRB checks have arrived in the post.

His is fine and I've no reason to think mine won't be.

Another milestone. 

Hope you're all ok, will do personals another time.

love from Bluebells x


----------



## alex28

KJ - oh my god - im so so so so delighted for you both - after everything you have been thru too - this was SOOOOOO meant to be.

Well done for sticking in there girl!


----------



## keemjay

well i never thought this day was ever going to come but we've seen our little girl today and she's just as lovely as she was 5 months ago 
we had a fantastic 3 hours..an hour longer then we were meant to but it was all going so well. Littlie opened the door for us which was really lovely. she is still dinky but very steady on her feet, she does a really cute squat when she bends down to play with her toys. she was ever so friendly, didnt bat an eyelid really, we just sat down and played and she bought us toys over. we had taken a new toy for her ..a tractor with animals to put in and music.she really seemed to like that and did lots of dancing to the music. she kept handing the toys to me and dh and we had to keep remembering to say 'give it to DADDY ' instead of using our names..it was wierd at first but we soon got used to it. she's quite a performer and likes to do things and then take a sneaky peek to see if anyones watching! best moment was when she said 'mummy' and 'daddy'..she doesnt really understand the words but she can def say them clearly! i got it on video so we keep watching it over and over! she can say uh-oh (telly tubby style) la-la, baby, bubbles, and an assortment of other 'words'
she has a smile that lights up her whole face and a cute little laugh.
so day one was a success! the foster mum is certain intros are going to be no trouble as she is such a sociable litle thing and used to being with lots of different people. its 2 weeks yet till we bring her home so we have a long tiring time ahead of us yet. we're popping in early eve tomoz for a peek before bed and then having dinner at the FC..not exactly in the plan that was made at the meeting yesterday but thought it would be nice to do as we havent met foster dad yet. intros proper start sat....we bring her to our house for the first time next thurs, cant wait!

i can't believe we finally made it to this day, its like a lovely dream now instead of a nightmare. 

kj

ps now heres a stupid SW story for you..we had our planning meeting yesterday and directly afterwards, in the room NEXT DOOR the FM was at a review meeting for littlies baby brother, where guess who was attending..yes the BIRTH PARENTS..luckily they didnt show up but can you imagine that..we could have so easily bumped into them


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Ladies
KJ, so good to hear yesterday went well and your post bursting with happiness.  I'm sure all will go smoothly over the next 2 weeks and you'll soon have your daughter home for good.  Do keep us posted.

We have our panel this morning at 10am.  Don't feel too bad yet but I'm sure the nerves will kick in just in time!

Love
OT x


----------



## Misty C

Hi everyone

OT - best of luck today xxxx

Keemjay - what a wonderful meeting, it won't be long until your daughter is home with you. 

Bluebells - congrats on your CRB check, your right its another bog step forward.

Hope everyone has a great weekend, we have family celebrations tonight for a host of birthdays and my parents golden wedding, so looking forward to that.  

Love
Misty C
xxxx


----------



## keemjay

OT   sorry been so wrapped up in myself i didnt realise 
at least its nice and early so its over and done with..you're gonna be just fine hun 

kj x


----------



## Viva

KJ, so lovely to read your news, Littlie sounds absolutely gorgeous, I'm not surprised that you keep playing the bit of her saying 'Mummy' and 'Daddy'. Enjoy your 'peep' tonight!
OT all the best for today, it will be over before you know it and another milestone will be passed, I'm sure you'll be just fine!
Rest day for us today after having Charlie and Lola at ours yesterday, it was a big day for them and Charlie was initally very quiet, but by the time their FC's needed to take them home they didn't want to go!!! Having now finally got an idea about what they have in terms of clothes (more stuff arrives at ours with every day of introductions!) we're finally going to let ourselves go shopping for them, I can't wait, especially as next has some gorgeous stuff at the moment.
Viva
XXX


----------



## keemjay

ooh enjoy your shopping Viva..i'm being quite restrained as i did so quite a bit back in may, but I'm still managing to quietly 'aquire' things without dh knowing 
i'm just doing a mothercare order online and although i've got what i 'need' in my shopping basket, i'm scouring every page just 'in case' i've forgotten something 
glad you had a nice day with charlie and lola at yours, must have been lovely 

kj x


----------



## fiona1

Old Timer - All the best for today, try to relax, I know I didn't come across well in our panel as I was so nervous.

Viva & Keemjay - Your storys are fab, i am really enjoying reading them, keep them coming.

Our news........sorry I am not posting much, it's a mix between not having any time and not wanting to be identified!! Baby moved in this week and is lovely, feeding 4 hourly and putting on weight, it becomes natural so quickly to have another baby in the house. My family have been here all week, but left last night so I am looking forward to having some time on my own with baby and dh and ds.

Will post more when I have time.

Andrea - hope you are ok, sorry I haven't been in touch I will do real soon.

Fiona


----------



## keemjay

wow fiona, didnt realise he/she was with you already..understand you feeling worried about saying too much
sounds like its all going really well, enjoy your 'family' time 

kj x


----------



## sanita

Sorry everyone, I don't look on this thread very often, but I have just seen KJ's news and wanted to say how absolutley thrilled and delighted I am.  After all that terrible time that you and DH went through I am so glad that it has come right for you.

Lots of good news on here at the moment.  It's a very happy board which is great.  

Sanita


----------



## sundog

Wow, what a lot of fabulous news! Very emotional  

Keemjay - it sounds like your are starting such a wonderful journey now with littlie, so exciting. Unbelievable about BPs potentially in the next room!

Viva - so pleased that you are sharing you news about Charlie and Lola with us, they sound just lovely.

OT - I expect you are all done and dusted by now, and I have no doubt you will have done just great - can't wait to hear your news.

Fiona - things are happening so fast! Glad to hear it is all slotting into place so well. I admire you for managing with the whole family there as well , I think we will have to fight people off for the first fews days to give us all some settling in time.

Bluebells - glad you have passed the CRB hurdle, that one was a nightmare for us - it took months and months. Enjoy the next bit.

Misty C - it must be very hard having these children enter and leave your lives so fleetingly. I am sure that the process of considering each one makes them take a little place in your heart. I really hope you find your intended match really soon. 

TLZ - I remember that feeling well. In my experience it only starts to become 'real' in little stages and that is an important one. Good luck and enjoy the homestudy.

Nic68 - Happy for you that things are moving so swiftly. It is really great meeting people that you get on with and will stay in touch with going forward. Only problem we have had is that we have all been 'competing' (sorry, hate that word, but I am sure you will know what I mean) for social workers to start homestudy, panel dates, and more recently, for babies (a really strange thought). Still, we have stayed in touch and I am sure we will be great support for each other once we all have our littlies.

Lynn - Oo, a double whammy on the 17th! Let's make it a really good day! Good luck!

Our news is that we met foster mum and dad on Monday and they are perfect! They gave us a great big hug the moment we met and they clearly love Little Bird so much. They seem to share our views on a lot of things and are caring for him as if he was their own. They have fostered several babies so know what to expect when the time comes to say goodbye and have discussed a 'plan' with us already to make this as easy as possible for everyone. They brought some more photos for us and even recorded a short DVD that same morning of him lying on the floor on his tummy, pushing himself up to smile at the camera! Amazing!  

sundog
x


----------



## naoise

Hi girls

Keemjay you sound soo happy that is great that your littlie is soo great.She sounds really cute.

Sundog your little bird sounds perfect.

Sorry I can't keep up with everybody but I try to keep up a bit. 

I took T to jojingles today but she was a real monkey running around and just doing her own thing. But she really enjoys it so I suppose that is the main thing.

Love K


----------



## saphy75

hi

i'm finding it difficult to keep up with you all on here  but i have had a go at updating the list  if i have got anything wrong or missed you completely please accept my appologies and feel free o send me a pm with anything you want adding/removing  

thanks, pam xx


----------



## Laine

Hi everyone,

Viva - Charlie & Loal sound adorable, what a lovely day for you all at yours.

Kj - awww you sound so happy, really pleased to read about Littlie.

Kimmy - not long until panel, you won't be forgotten beleive me 

Naoise - sorry to hear about your kitten.

Misty - sorry to hear your news, I hope you don't have to wait to long for your match.

Sundog - glad your meeting with F.Cs went well.

Fiona - lovely to hear about baby.

Bluebells - good news on dh's CRB.

Pam - thanks for updating the list   

OT - hope everything went ok at panel today.

TLZ - good luck with your journey.

Jilldill - thanks for thiking of me 

Lynn - not long to go now.

Jennifer - thinking of you  

Hi to everyone else.  

Intros start tomorrow, I have posted my update on my 'special' thread.

Laine x


----------



## Charliegirl

Hi all,

It's sooooooo lovely on here at the moment with all this wonderful news!!! Although I don't post too often I read alot and am so happy for everyone who has happy news at the moment-it's what all this is about!

Pam-I wondered if you could possibly update me on the list too? As I said I don't post often and was actually surprised to see I am on there at all! I'm still down as waiting for a match, but our little man (16 months) has been with us for 10 weeks now, so it would be great to move up to the red section!  

Thanks alot and best wishes to everyone, wherever you are in your journeys.

Charlie. x


----------



## jilldill

KJ,
It all sounds just wonderful what a sweetheart she sounds!!!
Love JD x


----------



## Suzie

just popping by to say to KJ , sounds like she is a real cutie!  fab  loving hearing about it (esp as a FC myself and have possible bridge to adoption little one at the mo  ) 

keep us updated 

x


----------



## jan welshy

Wow lots of matching and intros going on. This thread is the best ever!!!
Have panel this Tuesaday, nerves kicking in big time now.

Willlet you know what happens, have to go as we are decorating, doing this with positive thinking for the future.

Love
WelshyXXXX


----------



## keemjay

wow jan you are nearly there hun, its been a long haul ....

just a quickie as pooped
well last night was lovely, bit of a stressful journey (we're gonna be soooo sick of the m25 soon ) took us 2 hrs ugh. anyway, thankfully littlie was still up so we had a nice play, then helped with her bath, put pj's on and watched while the FM put her to bed. then had a thoroughly nice evening with the FM and FD, such lovely people and they are so sure littlie is right for us, they say she is friendly to everyone but they think she has def warmed to us quickly. my heart melts when i see dh with her..he is such a natural  he did a poo-ey nappy which was a challenge as she's a right wriggler but he managed fine in the end
today we did 10-2 so lots more playing, lunch and then i put her down for her afternoon sleep.she cried  but only for a minute....
tomorrow we're doing the afternoon and hopefully if nice we'll go out with the family for a walk/feed ducks or something. then mon we'll take her out by oursleves  

viva and elaine, hope alls going well for you guys too 


kj x


----------



## TraceyH

Hi All

TLZ - Welcome to this very special journey.  Hope it goes well.

Viva - Glad the meeting the the birth parents went well.  We also met our little ones birth parents and we also feel it was a very positive experience to tell our son about in the future.  Charlie and Lola sound adorable.

Keemjay - Roll on 11th Oct.  Glad the intro's are going well.  You will be exhausted with the travelling so try and get as much rest as possible.  We had 2 weeks of intros and a lot of travelling but it seemed to go quite quickly.  Your little girl sounds such a delight.  Looking forward to more updates.

Sundog - Glad the meeting with the FC's went well.

Laine - Hope the first day of your intros went well.  Looking forward to an update.

We have had our final review.  The court papers and in and we are expecting a date imminently.

Best wishes to everyone else.

Tracey x


----------



## Laine

Hi everyone,

Well, our first day of intros went well.  We arrived at 09.30 and stayed until 12.30.  Cutie was sitting on the bottom of the stairs when FC let us in, he had a lovely smile on his face  

We spent the morning playing with him mostly, he seemed to love showing us how he can build his bricks, knock them down and laugh.  We then observed him having lunch and I helped him eat his yoghurt, a real messy time for him!!  After lunch he went down fo his nap and we went home.

Here comes day 2....

Laine xx


----------



## jan welshy

Wow Laine, this has been a long time coming, but boy what joy.
Enjoy.

Love
WelshyXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Boggy

Hiya

This thread is so happy at the moment....and now it's my turn (at last) to hopefully bring a bit of joy!

Our approval panel is tomorrow at 11.40...tick tock tick tock!!!    

The nerves are building and I'm feeling really emotional (is that normal?).  Feeling confident but it's such a big day!

Will post tomorrow afternoon, after I've insisted my DH take me out for a nice lunch!!!   

Bx


----------



## Suzie

for panel tomorrow boggy   ~I am at yearly reapproval fostering panel also in morning 

Sounds like you had lovely day Laine  
x


----------



## Boggy

Thanks Suzie

Hope tomorrow goes well for you too!!

Bx


----------



## keemjay

for tomorrow Boggy
sure it'll be fine 

wow such a lot going on on this board at the moment!

had a lovely afternoon with littlie today, went out with the foster carers to a country park, lots of animals etc, littlie loved it..said 'Allo' to all the chickens, guinea pigs, cows etc..so cute. It felt almost like a family outing  she's lovely when we say goodbye, waves and says bye over and over but today she ran over to give me a hug goodbye too  poor dh has a nasty cold so found today a bit of a struggle..early to bed tonight, it really is tiring, but oh so worth every second 

kj x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Hi Everyone,

WOW what a happy busy thread.    

Laine, you are a mummy yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

KJ lovely to read about your intos.

Boggy good luck for panel.

Only 4 more sleeps till we are at panel and i am starting to get a bit nervous, eeeeeeeeeeeeeek. 

PBMx


----------



## KarenM

Hi Everyone

DOn't get on much at the moment.  Work is busy and now my eldest has started shcool things seem alot more hectic as I have 2 drops offs and collections to do.  But despite the hectic nature, life is great!

KJ - congrats a long time coming but sounds so great to hear  your story of meeting your little one

Viva - glad your intros are going well.  A lovely feeling when you get to have a bond quickly.

OT/Boggy/Welshy/Suzie - good luck for panels

Laine - WOW  can't believe I missed this news so happy for you

Good luck to everyone else

Karen x


----------



## Viva

Suzie and Boggy all the best for tomorrow, I'm sure you'll both fly through panel. 

We have just had two day of having Charlie and Lola at ours and it has gone so well, they have been amazing, especially tonight when we got stuck in traffic and then ended up on a major diversion (journey took over 2 hours rather then the normal slightly less than one hour!!!) we are tired, fed up with the motorway and DH also has an awful cold (Snap KJ!) but move in day is tomorrow and we really can't wait, especially as Charlie and Lola have looked sad and confused the last couple of nights when we've had to put them in the car and take them back to the FC's. 

KJ and Laine sounds like your intro's are going well, Sundog won't be long before you start too now!

Am off to get my last sleep without having a baby monitor on and being tuned into little people who may need their Mummy, I'd better make the most of it!

Viva
XXX


----------



## magenta

Ehllo everyone,
Sorry that I haven't been on for a while - life has taken over!

Just wanted to quickly post and send congratulations to Old Timer for panel last week adn send huge happy hugs to Viva; Laine;Keemjay and everyone else who is post-matching and either awaiting intros; mid-intros or 'settling in ' with their new forever family.

We are all well (for once) - toddlers seem to be like rats in the number of infections and viruses they spread to each other and to parents   .  

We go to court later this week to make our adoption legal and final.  We are planning to go to the court and take photos for Bubbles' life story book then go to the museum as a nice treat afterwards (the time slot is 9.45 so we hope to be out by 10.30am).  In the afternoon we are meeting both sets of grandparents to go for icecream sundaes to celebrate.  Still praying that birth parents don't show up although in some ways it would be nice to think they would want to come.

Anyway - am surfing at work so better go.

magenta xx
ps - hoping to do get-together in October holidays once I get 5minutes to myself to plan something.


----------



## keemjay

viva - hope moving in day has gone smoothly..hope you got a good rest last night. hope dh is better too, mine is worse today, feel really sorry for him, he really does look/feel rotten 

Laine - hope you're intros are going ok too..

quick update  on todays visit. today we got to do more stuff by ourselves which was really nice, we did lunch and put her down for her nap while FM was out, and then later on we went out for a walk with the pushchair, just the 3 of us...think that was my best moment so far..littlie was so cute, she was singing all the way and giggling and shouting the FM's daughters name all the way down the road. she waves and says Bye to any car that goes by too   at one point she was singing 'daddydaddydaddy' 
day off intros tomorrow, good thing for dh i think. we've got a gazillion thing to do round the house still so it'll be a nice day just pottering about..will miss seeing her tho..its getting harder to say goodbye 
wed morning we have to be there at 7am to do morning wake-up routine, which means leaving at 6.15 am  

kjx


----------



## LB

Laine

hope all went well today - great news!

LB
X


----------



## suffolklady77

hiya just thought I would say what a pleasure it is to lurk on this thread at the moment it makes me smile everytime i read it but also gives me some hope that it will be me writing about all of these things soon!
I'm getting a little jittery as we have our info evening in a couple of weeks Dh and I had a chat this weekend and although we said we wouldnt apply till after christmas I think ive done my grieving now so we will apply after info evening now instead.
-Gayle x


----------



## askingangels

Hello everyone

Viva, KJ, Laine - Congrats on your intros all your little ones sound adorable.

OT, Boggy - Congrats on your approval.

Lynn, Sundog - Good Luck for Panel on 17th.

Jan Welshy - Good Luck for today although I am sure you dont need it.

PBM - Good Luck for panel this week.

Anyway news from us is that we have read and signed our Form F and are all set for panel on 9th October. 1 week today. Not that Im counting. My DH cant get out of work but SW said that we didnt have to attend but I am going I just want to be there when the decision is made. Im really excited. I dont know what to wear though. Do I go work/business like or smart/casual. I think I am just getting a bit stressed.

Sorry to everyone I have missed. I love this thread it is really positive and happy.

Love & Hugs to everyone

Sx


----------



## jan welshy

Just about held my tears throughout panel today.

YES YES YES YES

Been approved for 1 to 2 (one first then another later).

Thanks for all your support.

Love

Welshy AND Steve XXXXXXX


----------



## Lynnm

Hey Welshy

Fabby news     Big   to you and your DH

Hope your wait until matching isnt too long  

Lynn x


----------



## Mummyof2

Welshy - congratulations to you.  Great news.

Askingangels - we went smart/casual for our panel but some men we saw wore suits and some wore jeans so it seems anything goes!

MistyC - thanks for the PM


----------



## askingangels

Welshy Congratulations. Hope you get your little ones soon. x

Jennifer F - Thanks I think I'm not happy unless I'm worrying about something.

Love Sx


----------



## MissSunshine

Hi ladies,

I'm taking the plunge in introducing myself on this thread....I've lurked for a while! 
As you can see from my profile, we've been trying to conceive for 5yrs or so. With two failed IVF/ICSI's and one cycle cancelled fright before EC, we feel that we've come to the end of the road....... 
However, we are ready and excited to embark on our new adventure, and I look forward to getting to know you all.

Congratulations to those of you who have recently been approved! I hope you are not waiting too long for your babies!!!    

Love Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## Misty C

Hey everyone, 

Rhonda - a big hello and welcome to you, looking forward to getting to know you.  

Fabulous news Jan & Steve - enjoy some celebrating!

Askingangels - panel in one weeks time, best of luck, its great that you are going to be there.

Gayle - so pleased to see you are moving your plans a little ahead of schedule.  Good luck at the info meeting. 

Laine - your littlie sounds so cute, how are the intro's progressing? 

Keemjay - awwwww its so sweet to hear how things are going.

Magenta - I think icecream sundae's sound the best way to celebrate being at court!  Good luck, not that you will need it.  

Viva - hope everything went well with 'move in day' can't wait to hear all about - when you every have time of course!

PBM - have you been to panel yet? 

Boggy & Suzie - how are you both now panel is finally over?

Sundog - thanks for your kind words, you hit the nail on the head!  I think we allowed the littlies more of a place in our hearts than we should have, we will work on building up our defences a little. 

Jennifer - still got my fingers crossed for us!!

Lots of love to everyone and to anyone I've not mentioned.

Misty C
xxx


----------



## saphy75

wow Welshy congratulations hun, can't believe I didn't realise you were at panel today   I'm so useless at keeping up at the moment   I'll go update the list while i've got 5 mins  

pam xx


----------



## daisyboo

Hi Ladies can i jump on the band wagon to?
After a heart to heart with DH today he is seeing things from my perspective he has asked me to find out about different agencys instead of ringing our LA from experience ladies what did you do? only i received a info pack from Family wanted website and in there a SW gives an interview saying different agencys offer different things so shop around what does she mean by that
I hope once we have sat down and spoken to someone or attended an open night then we will make a final decision but i'm so glad DH is considering it although i don't think he's 100% yet,
Any info back will be great
Thankyou
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jilldill

Jan, fantastic news hurray!!!!!!
Hope it's a short wait for you
love JD x


----------



## jan welshy

Thanks girls, now sitting back with glass of wine and counting down the days. these are good counts now though


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Hi 

Misty we go to panel on thursday, only 2 more sleeps eeeeeeeeeeek.

PBMx


----------



## keemjay

well done jan   great news! enjoy that wine 

welcome daisyboo and rhonda 

daisy..sometimes then men take a bit longer..my dh wasnt 100% there for  awhile, even after the initial open evening...

pbm - good luck for thursday 

asking angels..i think i wore my best jeans and boots with a smartish jumper..nothing too over the top..i wanted to look like i could be a mummy 

misty--i'm sorry i never acknowledged your difficult week last week, i read and meant to reply later but got caught up in my own stuff..its really hard not to let your hearts run away with you, you wouldnt be human if you didnt. put it behind you as experience and know that things like this test us a bit and although its hard somehow its part of the journey and you will learn from it...

well i have a tip for all you mummies-in-waiting....dont leave it till the last minute to buy kitchen cupboard door catches!!!! have run around all day trying to buy some, there appeared to be a national shortage..finally got some in tescos..but i really didnt need the stress!! and now they're fitted i'm stressed cos i keep going to get things out and the catches keep doing their job and not letting me in!!! so i highly recommend doing them while you're waiting for a match!!

love to all

kj x


----------



## LB

Jan

congratulations hunny well done yous 
enjoy that glass or two - you deserve it and yep this is a nice wait

have to say you seem to have flown through this procedure

love 
LB
X


----------



## KarenM

Great news Jan

Congrats to you and Steve, hope you don't have to wait too long for a match

Karen x


----------



## KarenM

PBM

Good luck for Thursday.

Karen x


----------



## Laine

Jan & Steve

Congratulations! Hope you don't haver to wait too long for a match 

Laine xx


----------



## Laine

Intros are going well    We have taken Cutie to the park and out for a walk yesterday on our own which was wonderful.  Cutie was at our house with FC this morning and had lunch with us.  He was happily running about and playing with some of his new toys awww.  Later on we were at F.C's for tea, bath & bedtime.  Bathtime is just so lovely for all of us.

Will try to catch up with all your news whe I get some time (we are doing quite a lot of travelling back and forward and are feel;ing really tired).  KJ & Vva hope things are going well for you both.

Laine xx


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Ladies
So much fantastic news on here lately so HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to everyone who has passed panel lately, Jan, Boggy & me!  Also anyone else who I've missed.  

Its great to read about the intros going well for so many, hope it won't be too long before I am writing similar posts.

To those going to panel soon, loads of luck, I'm sure you'll all be fine.  Askingangels, we went smart casual, I wore black trousers, a bright pink top and a black cardi/jacket, DH wore a shirt and smart jean type trousers.

Love to all
OT x


----------



## Lynnm

Good Morning

Have all the lovely ladies who were approved at panel still on cloud 9 

Laine - Sounds like you are having a fabby time just now 

ad a visitor from sw last night to bring out our Form F and let us read it over - we have to have it back by Friday to her as Panel members have to get it on Monday.  Anyway I found it quite bizarre reading about myself   I know I have said the things she had written but it felt mad seeing it on paper.  Does that make sense?    I would be interested to know what others thought when they read their Form F?

Lynn x


----------



## superal

Congratulations Welshy & Steve, so pleased that panel date has been & you are looking forward to the GOOD wait for your family.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## jan welshy

Still smiling,

Good luck PBM.

Laine, knew the intros would be wonderful for you, we've been through lots of years together it would seem.

Lynn, we found it odd reading FormF too, SW had us down to a T.

Hope you are all well.

We are still a little on cloud nine but have a good wait ahead of us.

Thanks again for all your support.

Love
WelshyXXXXXXX


----------



## daisyboo

Hi everyone loads of positive vibes going around on this thread making me feel really happy,
Am i ok to post on this thread as we haven't reached the first hurdle yet? well i did call our LA today and spoke to alovely lady who is sending us out another info pack then after we are to ring to arrange for someone to talk to us, but guess what we have a postal strike on now  so who knows when i'll get it, DH is talking a bit more about it now even said you better ring SIL as she works at the council she'll get a number for us , i didn't realise he wanted to tell family NOW, he also mentioned that the PC will have to be redirected to our bedroom as we will need this one for a little one (looking a bit to far ahead i think ) but all in all i'm feeling positive 
So Luck and Love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jan welshy

DaisyBoo

Never turned anyone away.

All are welcome and ask us anything you like.

Good luck to you both

Love
wELSHYxxxxxxxxxxxxxxXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Welshy

Congratulations on becoming an expectant mummy, I look forward to joining you tomorrow. Hope are waits are little ones!

PBMx


----------



## MissSunshine

Hi ladies,

PBM any news sweetie? Been thinking of you today.  

Love to everyone else.....     

Just to let you know all seems to be going well with us. Been in contact with quite a few councils, and one in particular has sent up a file in our name, and will be calling next week to arrange a home visit!  
It's all starting to feel very real, and exciting!!!!! 

Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## Old Timer

Hi All
PBM, hope today has gone well.

Rhonda, thats great news, you will soon be on your way.

Lynn, we too felt it strange reading our life on paper, especially the individual bits where we hadn't been present while the other one talked.  Not long to go now.

We are still waiting for our final decision, the guy has gone off sick but they are hoping he will either be in tomorrow or will email the decisions through.  Our SW has told us not to worry about it and we have booked next Thursday for our post approval chat.

Love
OT x


----------



## keemjay

hi all 

lynn - yes it is weird reading the form F's, we felt our sw had really hit the nail on the head with some of her observations but it wasnt necessarily how we would have described things  there were little tit-bits of what our referees had said too so that was interesting...

OT - hope that final decision comes in ASAP 

Rhonda - wow things are really moving for you nice and quickly...

laine - hope things are going nicely with cutie...we are tired with the travelling too

viva - hows things going with charlie and lola..have you slept 

we have had the most magical day yet..littlie visited us for the first time at our house (with FM) she was really happy, liked all the different toys, and exploring downstairs, going back and forth from room to room, sussing the joint out lol happy to go off with dh and come back to check FM was still there, peeking round the door and saying 'allo'.
seeing her run around in the garden was my 'moment'..its what I've always dreamed of.. a little person toddling around digging in the mud..it was so lovely and sunny and she looked so cute running up and down in her stripey tights  she sat in her highchair and ate her lunch no problem then played at our feet while we ate ours. then we took her up to her room for a play, nappy change etc. she found her way in to the spare room and had a go at whizzing dh's record turntables around  she is so engaging, goes and hides behind doors and waits for you to come and find her, then giggles.
we didnt want her to leave but she is back again saturday..tomorrow we are going to a medical with her, then tea bath and bedtime at FC house

love to all

kj x


----------



## Viva

Well, I'm making this a quick one because I'm shattered. We have had good bits and difficult bits and lots of thinking what do we do now and will life ever feel normal again!!!

Lola is teething, but apart from the first night is sleeping pretty well, she is a little darling and to be honest is fairly easy and seems to be bonding well especially with me. Charlie, is funny and a real cutie, but is pushing boundaries and we are having to build up our confidence with discipline (we had him on the naughty spot for the first time today), saying that he does respond well and after being 'told off' he has a little sulk (normally about 2 minutes!) and then becomes a complete honey! We are really beginning to bond and fall in love with them. Saying that we weren't completely prepared for how intense it would be and this has hit DH really hard (at times he is really wondering if he will cope with this all, although I think he is doing really well!) the first couple of days it felt we were clock watching all the time! Also hair washing is not fun, Charlie is genuinely scared by this, I guess it's very possible that he has had a bad experience in the past and Lola ends up in tears too (all suggestions welcomed!)

We are looking forward to beginning to get into a more normal routine, and getting Charlie back to pre-school, which he is really looking forward to, and hopefully getting more than 5 minutes to ourselves again!

Glad the other panels and intro's are going well and that for everyone else the process is moving forward.

I am now off to bed with one ear open for my little one on the baby monitor!

Viva
XXX


----------



## cindyp

Been off for a while, bad colds for everybody then DD had a bad reaction to her MMR, but what great news to come back to.

KJ and Laine, great to hear intros are going so well.

Viva, two under fives, teething and tantrums, welcome to my world  

Jan and OT, great news about your panels, fingers crossed for a great match.

PBM, great to hear from you.

Fiona, hope you are continuing to enjoy those 4 hour feeds.

Misty, sorry to read that the links didn't work out it is so easy to get excited, hope things get better.

LB, your avatar makes me smile, DS is Thomas mad too.

Magenta, have a lovely time at Court with Bubbles, we have had our date come through for DD for the 16th.

Welcome to Daisy and Rhonda.

Best of luck to everyone going to panel in the next few weeks.

Hello to anyone I've missed.

Better go, need to get some sleep while I can  

love to all.
Cindy


----------



## everhopeful

Viva

Your story really warmed me. I remember those first days when we clock watch and make sure we stick to every part of their routine!
Washing hair.... I assume you're talking about in the bath?
Well, our dd had a problem with this to start with too. We encouraged her to lay down in the water and "swim" like a fish, and we had plenty of splashes too! Most night we'd be as soaked as she was!
This way she got comfortable with getting her hair wet and covered in bubbles cos it was fun. We always used a small plastic beaker at the start, and while she was "swimming" and splashing I'd gently pour water over he body. I made it into a game "Mummy's going to get all the bubbles off you!" and she'd find it hilarious that she could cover herself in bubbles as quickly as I washed them off! Then it came to the hair. I explained that if we leave bubbles in her hair, it'll be knotty and not very nice for mummy to brush. So sat up, and slightly nervous at first, she'd allow me to pour clean water over her hair to rinse off the bubbles/shampoo. She'd struggle at first with the keeping eyes closed and head back, so soon got into the hang of it. And now 2 years on, we use the shower head to rinse her hair.
It's all about their confidence with you and them. Don't make a big deal about having to wash ds's hair. He might not realise you're doing it, if you don't  mention it, and get some bubbles on his head in the fish game. Once he's calm about bath time, your dd will follow suit.
If you need to chat pm me. No problems.
Take care, you sound like you're doing really well.


----------



## TLZ

Hi Everyone  

Viva - Sounds like you've got your hands full    Hope you enjoy every moment of it !!

We had our first visit today !! Was very nervous and flitting round the house with the hoover/air freshener at 8am ! It was great though and although the lady who came today might not be our actual worker (waiting to be allocated one) we liked her a lot and are confident that we are with the right people ...

Went through loads of Q's and I think she liked us so it all looks very positive!!

Trying desperatley not to get "ahead of myself"  but feeling really good and just the boost we needed after a bit of a trying week.

Will keep posting our progress as it happens

Love

TLZ xx


----------



## daisyboo

Hi everyone 
Some exciting news flying round this board  had my info pack from the LA slightly dissapointed the way they work is you go to an intro meeting which is in 2 months time  then SW comes to visit if she thinks you r ok she gives you a questionaire and it all starts from there  is this how it normally works?
Is it normal to ring round other LA only the our one is in a consortuim in the South West so they work with all the LA's i really thought we could get going sooner,they are only considering couples who will considertaking on 5 yr olds it doesn't mean you won't be able to adopt younger just that you must consider it, feel a little deflated but we will get there. Any advice 
Thanks
Daisy x


----------



## TLZ

Hi Daisy 

Have PM'd you some info.

Love the dancing man piccie !! he's energetic !!!   

TLZ xx


----------



## Old Timer

Hi All
We've finally had the phone call today to say the final decision is YES!  I was in the pub having lunch with an old friend and had just finished telling her about him being off sick and hoping to get an answer today when my mobile went.

We are off our tonight with friends for dinner so will be celebrating in style.

Daisy, our LA - in the SW also - had closed its books for 3 years to people who wanted under 5s, we were lucky with our timing as they just opened them when we applied and shut them again within 2 months.  Most LAs will only take couples on who fit their requirements due to the cost and staff shortages.  You can go to any agency within 50 miles so I would phone round and ask about under 5s.

Viva, life sounds hectic but fun!  I hated having my hair washed when I was little, didn't like water going near my eyes.  Hope you find a way of making this earier for him.

KJ, so pleased intros are going well, your dd sounds lovely and full of fun.

Love to everyone, have a great weekend.
OT x


----------



## jan welshy

Congratulations OT, knew yes would be the answer.

have great weekend.

Love
WelshyXXXXXXX


----------



## Mummyof2

OT- congratulations to you.

Viva - my son hated having his hair washed.  As a littlie we got him a plastic peak open shower cap type thing which he wore while we washed his hair using the shower spray.  The peak keeps water off the face and out of the eyes.  I think we bought it from Mothercare.  Nowadays he still doesn't like getting water in his eyes (age 6) so we fold a flannel into 4 horizontally and he places that across his eyes while I do his hair.

Daisy - it took us a while to start with our LA.  We had to have an initial interview, then an initial home visit then a questionnaire, then preparation course and then home study.  Each stage there was a couple of months wait.  Before we started home study we had to be police checked and that was a 4 months wait.  At each stage we could have been chucked off our LA's list so it was nerve wracking!  Got there in the end though but now a long wait for matching.

Laine and Keemjay - all sounds wonderful.

All the best to everyone.


----------



## keemjay

hi all 
viva..i'm with you on the clock watching..having had littlie visiting here the last 2 days i know EXACTLY what you mean..hope you have had a wonderful weekend  any luck with the hair washing? how bout counting things on the ceiling while his heads back  one tip is that they actually dont need their hair washed that often so if its traumatic perhaps just do it twice a week whilst your working through to a solution
...
hows it going with you Laine..sounded like your intros were going to be shorter than ours so you might even have cutie home by now 

OT - great news on the final YAY!

daisyboo - our LA said when i first rang up that they really only wanted people interested in age 3-7 age range..i just brightly said 'oh yes we're totally open to anything..we know the right child will find us and who knows what age they'll be'  as long as they can see you're open minded then you're fine. anyhows its going to be a year at least till you're even going to be in hairs sniff of a match and they might be having an influx of 1 yr olds by then... the situation changes week by week...

we've had a fab few days with littlie..she's been over to ours 3 times now and its been lovely..had a good few wow moments..her first toddle in the garden, first meal,first trip to our local park, first sleep in her cot. everybody always says with adoption that even tho you miss some of a childs 'firsts' like walking, you get to experience lots of others..i never really realised what that meant till now..EVERYTHING she does here is a first, her first climb of the stairs, her first raspberry from the garden, her first bath here...its just magical, i dont feel like i've missed anything cos its all firsts for us 
tonight was hard..she had tea and her bath here, then we had to take her home in her PJ's and put her to bed at the FC..it felt wrong to leave her there..but it was better then yesterday when we dropped her off after tea and she couldnt work out who she was supposed to be saying goodbye too, us or FC's..she was all confused 

had an incident on fri where i trapped dh's finger in the pushchair mechanism as i was yanking it open..i thought i'd cut the end of his finger off at first as he was shrieking and all i could see was dripping blood..luckily it was just a very bad cut and pinch around his nail..but we had to cut short our trip to the ducks to get ice from the FC!! lesson learned..it doesnt need 2 people to open a pushchair!

littlies sw is visiting us tomorrow..first time we'll have even spoken to her since intros started..can't believe she hasnt been in touch  tho i do know she's spoken to FM once. our sw has been on a course all last week but we've been communicating by messages...
not many sleeps now till we bring her home..on track for thurs..tho i would be happy to bring it forward a day..we've a meeting on tues so we'll see....

love to all

kj x


----------



## jilldill

It all sounds wonderful KJ. Sounds like you are about ready to have your baby home there is a turning point during intros. I remember our FC saying yes your ready now! I have to say though I felt ours was 2 or 3 days too long and Sunshine did get distressed towards the end when we were taking her back. Have a great day with her!!!!!
Love JD x


----------



## Laine

Hi everyone,

OT - congratulations!!

Kj - yes, our intros were shorter than yours, although ours were extended by three days (long story) in the end.  Loved reading your updates.  Our SW was on the phone every night!!  When does Littlie come home?  Great tip about the hair washing  

Viva - sounds like your being kept busy with Lola and Charlie.  Loved reading about the clock wtching too and about getting into a routine.  Cutie has been used a good routine...just hope we can maintain it.

Daisy & Rhona - welcome!

TLZ - glad your first visit went well.

PBM - fab news!

Hi to everyone else 

Cutie is playing with his toys and daddy is in his element!!  Mummy only just managed to get to finish this post after starting a while ago....!

Laine


----------



## TraceyH

KJ

It sounds as if your intros are going well.  We had 2 weeks of them and they included the taking little one home after bath.  It was hard because we then had an hour and half journey home.  It won't be long before you are just popping upstairs to say goodnight.

The 'firsts' just keep on coming and you will treasure them forever.

Hope all goes well for Thursday.

Tracey x


----------



## LB

hi ladies

lots of good things happening 

Bubs is well settled and just lives for nursy (mammy and toddlers) - always makes a run for the cosy coupe so guess what is on the Santy list 
I am so enjoying being a Mammy and simply looking after Bubs 
we have completed toilet training which was a relief  - and take the trainer seat everywhere.
Dad has had  a second op to remove an adrenal gland which seemingly was the reason for his heart attack - he is due home in the next couple of days so fingers crossed!


Tracey - know exactly what you mean we did a lot of travelling and now it is a joy to walk upstairs and pop him into his cot

Laine - i am so delighted for you - i know we had a long wait to but i am sure you agree already that it is fab! - them rainbow days feel like a long time ago.

Viva - we encouraged bubs - under strict supervision of course to pour a little bit of water on his own head to give him confidence in the bath - and now his loves hair washing time.

PBM - congratulations - great news!

hi to everyone 
LB
X


----------



## Viva

Hi All, 
Charlie and Lola are in bed and sleeping like little angels despite Lola still teething and now having a nasty cough!
Life is settling down and we flip between feeling like we are in normal family life mode and still at times wondering if we will ever feel normal again.
Charlie has started at his new nursery (afternoon sessions) and seems to be happy to go, although he is not particularly advanced in some areas (E.G. writing his name is a no go area) he is a bright and imaginative child with a real inquisitive nature and he really needs the stimulus. I had the lovliest moment today when I was picking him up with Lola and his teacher said you must be '****' 'Charlies' favourite thing, it turns out that in circle time they had been talking about their favourite things and Charlie picked his Sister! We are constantly so proud of him and it is wonderful when he is relaxed and feeling secure to see his funny confident character shiming out! At other times it is a constant Mummy Mummy Mummy as he wants to be helping showing me things or just with me, lovely but tiring.

Lola has gained her first tooth with us and is settling in and showing the fiesty side of her Character, she gets quite frustrated if she can't get what she wants when she wants it (Which is fun when Charlie wants something different!) she is bonding really well with me and crys if I leave the room and loves to be picked up and cuddled, I am still waiting for that first 'Mummy' but we do get 'Daddy' from time to time which is lovely, otherwise we are happy with 'look', 'cat', 'good girl' and 'Hiyah' all very cute. The most only stressy thing at the moment is that Lola has suddenly decided that she hates being changed (or dressed for that matter)!!!!Any tips appreciated, I am stocking up the hair washing ones (I have Charlie practising being a fish everynight at the moment, not that he yet knows why...naughty Mummy!) and struck on the idea of getting him some swimming goggles, I'll let you know if it works!

Continuing the theme of firsts we would also add first time on naughty spot (to be followed by a few more), first tooth arriving with us, first day at new nursery, first time sleeping through the night (Lola, Charlie always has), first sibling fight and first hair wash, you've already heard about that and I haven't braved it a second time yet for Charlie, thankfully he has the type of hair we can probably get away with only washing once a week! 

Our SW came around today and was very positive about the way we are all gelling together, which was wonderful we feel that we are getting there and we haven't wondered if we were   to go for two at the same time far at least 3 days (Naoise I don't know how you did it with 3)! Off to bed now, Lola is getting me up at 630, which isn't really that bad but we do end each day physically and emotionally shattered!

Love to all...personals will have to wait til next time!
Viva
XXX


----------



## cindyp

So much good news on here it's hard to know where to begin.

Laine, have posted on your other thread.

KJ, glad to know the intros are going well.  Sorry to hear about DH's finger, actually it does take 2 people to put the pushchair up, and the car seat and everything else you try and do for the first time in front of an audience of what you believe to be fully experienced FCs, I know cos I've been there   

Viva, as our kids are almost the same ages you have my sympathies for the whole teething, coughs and colds, etc, etc.  I don't think it is any less of a shock if you adopt them together or separately, as you say good on Naoise for having 3!  I used to have a problem dressing DD but it's better now.  I talk to her all the time, peekaboo where's your foot? where's your arm?  etc, etc, I lift her in the air a lot and give her lots of kisses while I'm doing it.  Best of luck.

love to all, got to pick DS up from playschool.
Cindy


----------



## naoise

Hi girls

I have been following the hair washing story I remember when C first came to us she hated having her hair washed and had to have a cloth to hold over her eyes, but eventually her confidence grew and she is now just holding her head back and saying how great she is and telling me to tell her daddy how good she was. T was a nightmare she wouldn't hold her head back at all and she had to have a cloth with me washing her hair and dh holding her hand. Last week we took the plunge   and took them all to the pool and T loved it splashing around getting water all over her face it was great.

KJ Buggies are a nightmare at times the first time I took T out in hers I got it up fine but getting down was a different matter I thought I was going to have to try and get it in the boot without folding it.

Viva I remember at the start that I was constantly exhausted getting into a routine eventually was the best thing, because the girls all lived separately we were introduced to them at different times and they had contact with each other once a week at our house so I seemed to be constantly either driving or meeting someone, but we got through and we are not just soo tired.

We are having a few problems with N taking the other girls toys and hiding them in her bedroom I have tried to explain that she shouldn't do it and for every one thing she takes of theirs I take one of her things out of her room, but I don't think that it is going to work in Adoption today this month it has an article about lying and stealing that says it is a power thing but it doesn't really say how to cope with it.
The other two are great although T is becoming very strong willed but we are trying to keep her grounded it was her birthday on Saturday and she had a lovely day, N huffed because she didn't get any presents dh says I am spoiling her. 

Got to go C is getting out of school so first of the school runs for me.

Love K


----------



## jilldill

Hi Girls,
This is just a quick one to say we are off to Zante tomorrow for 2 weeks!!!! Our first abroad holiday as a family can't wait. Take care all and I look forward to lots of good news when I get back.
Lots of love JD xxx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Hi JD

Have a fab Holiday.

PBMx


----------



## keemjay

hi all

WELL LITTLIE IS HOME WITH HER FOREVER MUMMY AND DADDY!!!!    <--in bed right now sucking her dummy

we picked her up at 10am..lots of tears for everyone as she sat in her car and said bye-bye and waved and blew kisses at the FM and FD..they were dissolving and dh had to stop the car round the corner as he couldnt see for tears 
when i got home my mum had decorated the doorstep, and there was fish pie and strawberries for dinner tonight (littlies favourite) and some flowers and pressies..that started us off and again..then a bunch of flowers arrived from our very special friends so more tears..man we were a mess! the FC had sent pressies for littlie and us so we had a cuppa and opened them..all sorts of thoughtful things - plasters for accidents (after dh's finger episode and another when littlie fell head first in the courgettes the other day  and we had to take her back all scratched ) chocolate for needy moments, massage cream as littlie likes her feet being done, revitalising foot spray for tired feet, some seeds for littlie to get started on her gardening..all lovely things. their friends had bought littlie presents too so we opened those..a proper party atmosphere  
it feels so wonderful today..so different knowing we dont have to take her back again..we can stretch the day out longer, no more rushing to be fed, bathed and in the car by 5.30pm ANYMORE..we can rebel and have bath at oooh 7 o'clock if we want  
she is in a really sunny happy mood today too..she's smiled and laughed at everything...she's run around in the garden and eaten raspberries and loved going up and down our little steps. i cant stop filling with tears... she's really here..and she's really ours....

love to all

kj x


----------



## superal

Oh KJ you have had me in tears  after everything you and your DH have been through your little girl is home for ever.

I love it when people make a fuss over you when your child arrives, so many people do it for new babies, not that they shouldn't don't get me wrong, it's just nice that people recognise that adopting our beautiful children is just as important.

Enjoy every minute of every day.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Old Timer

KJ
What fantastic news, am so so happy for you and DH (& Littlie).  After all you've been through the last 6months you so deserve all the happy times to come.  I can't wait to read your updates.
Love
OT x


----------



## bluebells

KJ

Loved reading your post about Littlie coming home. Lots of tears here as well.

After following your story over the past few months it's heart warming to hear what a lovely day you have had. You deserve it soooo much.

Have fun with your new daughter. Looking forward to hearing more of your news, when you have time 

Lots of love
Bluebells xxxxxx


----------



## ritzi

KJ

 of joy for you after your horrendous journey.......wishing you all the happiness in the world 

ritz.


----------



## saphy75

KJ what else can i say ?? i'm in      for you all, it's such a mixed feelings day when you bring littlie home isn't it   i was happy, frightened and sad (for the foster carer) all at once (mostly happy of course)

pam xx


----------



## Laine

KJ - so thrilled for you all...your post brought tears to my eyes  

Laine xx


----------



## TLZ

Totally thrilled for you, your DH and Littlie  

Everytime I look at these pages I feel so inspired to keep on with our journey and hopefully one day know the joy you are now feeling ....

Enjoy it all

Love,

TLZ xx


----------



## jilldill

Oh KJ,
This is just the best post ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Take it from me the tears go on and on and it's wonderful. Many many congratulations if any couple deserve this boy oh boy it's you two.

Speak when I gat back from holiday lots of love JD x


----------



## naoise

Keemjay

YOur post is great I wish you all the happiness in the world. I am sure you are soo happy you could burst. We are all soo lucky that we have now got the family that we all so longed for

Love K


----------



## lambklly2

Hi

Just wanted to say keemjay I have been following your story and am sooo glad everything has worked out for you, your story made me cry happy tears too   what a lovely story thankyou for sharing it, even though you have had a rough time of it, you now have littlie to outway all the bad times you have had. congratulations mummy  

love kelly xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

KJ

You have had me   happy tears- after everything you have been through! your DAUGHTER is home with her Mummy and Daddy!

xxxx


----------



## Anabelle

KJ

loads of   from me too!  

Wonderful news, littlie now being home with you is fantastic news.  Wishing your family a lifetime of happiness

I dont often post, but have been following your journey and am sooooooo pleased to see this happy outcome

A
xx


----------



## magenta

good morning everyone,

I've not got long to post (surfing at work) but wanted to say happy 'one year since panel' anniversary to KJ and Naoise who were approved 12th October 2006 and Barbarella who went to matching panel 12th october 2006.

why do i remember?..well it is one year since we went to panel too - to be matched with our gorgeous daughter.

so - happy anniversary girls!

Magenta x

Keemjay - I just wanted to add my congratulations on finally bring home your little girl.  I reemmber very well the last day of intros for us adn your post had all those emotions flooding back.


----------



## superal

Happy anniversary girls & well done Magenta for remembering such memorable events/days! 
Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## everhopeful

At long long last, our CRB checks have been completed and are in the post to us    

After all the messing about with a new panel date and then being put back again because of these ruddy things not being back in time. At least we now know that they're done and on their way to us. The police authority have had them since the start of August so who knows what they've been doing with them (very little I assume!).
I know about the postal strikes and the backlog but Im confident now that we'll get them well in time, and we can be sitting infront of that panel in just short of 4 weeks time! 

That was the last hurdle, so fingers crossed that there can be no other hiccups before we get there!!

 A very happy Ever xx


----------



## keemjay

thanks magenta..i remember that there was a lot going on that day but couldnt remember who/what! what a day that was..and look where we all are now..ALL with little ones with their forever families    

Ever - *great* news about the CRB's 

thanks for all the lovely messages..we had a very good first night..she went down at 8pm,woke for some milk at 6.30, then slept till 8am..i can handle that!!! still on  she's just too cute for words, such a little character, very determined but cute with it so that its hard not to laugh sometimes..was lovely this morning to see her cling on to my leg just a little when she was unsure of herself in a shop...she's starting to know who her mummy is 

love to all

kj x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

OMG KJ,

You have had me in tears twice now, first thehome coming and now your last post about her knowing who mummy is.

Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, you are her mummy now and forever, enjoy it.

love and big hugs from Pooh Bear and PBMx


----------



## TraceyH

KJ

What a lovely day for you, congratulations.  I still get emotional when I recall the day we bought our little one home, lots of tears but like you it was the best day of our lives.

Tracey x


----------



## alex28

KJ - words cannot say it enough but im sooooooooo chuffed for you both.  she's finally yours forever. zxxxxxxx


----------



## LB

KJ

many congratulations - what a fabulous end to your journey - talk about a fairytale ending - enjoy every moment you so deserve it.
are you still up on cloud nine 

LB
X


----------



## MissSunshine

Hey ladies,

Just thought I'd give you a quick update!
We went to an open evening with one LA on Thursday, and it straightened out any doubts we had. We also have a social worker coming round to visit us on Tuesday(from another LA), so it's all moving in the right direction, just hope that we are taken on by one!

KJ thats so wonderful, I can't wait for a little-un to know I'm their mummy!

PBM Congrats on expecting again, hope it won't be long until babba is home with you!

Lots of love to everyone else, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## Tarango

veryone, 

just wanted to add my congratulaitons to KJ and Mr KJ...    

whhho-hoooooo!!!

hello to everytone else!

xxx


----------



## wynnster

Hi All

Such wonderful positive news on this thread at the moment, it's so lovely to read your posts especially from Laine    I'm chuffed to bits for you Laine.

We were approved at panel on Thursday and have been smiling ear to ear since! DH practically had the panel members in tears as he got a little emotional bless him when they said we were approved    No questions asked, just a unanimous Yes! 

Kimmy xxx


----------



## Old Timer

Congratulations Kimmy & DH on being approved!

Its a great feeling isn't it?!  We weren't in the room when they said Yes but I wanted to go back in and hug them all.  One of the ladies came out though and gave me a hug and said some really nice things.

Hope you're wait isn't too long.
Love
OT x


----------



## Mummyof2

Kimmy - huge congratulations to you.    

KJ - lovely stories.  Thanks for sharing.   

Hi to everyone else.  

We are being sent through the post some info on a child for which another couple are being considered.  Sounds like a competition! I don't know any more at this stage - not even age or sex of child nor if this is the sort of child we are hoping for so don't offer congratulations yet!  Hope to know more on Monday.  Don't like the thought of being in competition I must say.


----------



## Laine

Congratulations Kimmy & dh xxx


----------



## Barbarella

Oh KJ, you have me nearly wanting to do it all over again... lol.  I have a lump in my throat reading your post - I am so very happy for you, after all you've been through, and you've stuck with it, never given up and now you are getting your rewards.

Very well done... 

And I agree with Superal as well, that it's lovely when us adopters get such a fuss made.  I don't actually think as much fuss would have been made of me at the time, had I gotten pregnant like everyone else.. lol.  

Magenta - bless you for remember our anniversaries... it is the anniversary of the time we found out all about our DD, but the matching panel was 23rd November.  We had our fostering panel on the 12th October.  You are a star for remembering though... thanks so much.

Love and luck to all.
C xx


----------



## jan welshy

Congratulations Kimmy and DH, know how you feel. I had a huge grin on my faces all last week and people in work did too!!! Some even cried for us, god help when we are matched etc!!!!!!

Enjoy the euphoria!!!!

Love

Welshy (3 rooms redecorated only the fourth bridge left to do!!!!)XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Viva

Congratulations Kimmy and DH, it's a lovely feeling!

Well a quick update from me! First hairwashing...the swimming googles worked a treat, and 'Charlie' even asked for his hair to be washed tonight! Things are generally very good and we are feeling much more confident, had an up and down day with Charlie on Friday as his Daddy was back to work for the first day with him being very emotional and not really wanting to leave my side, 'Lola' is also beginning to get increasingly a Mummy's girl so I have had a few moments of try to balance them both wanting me and at least one of them ending up in tears as they can't have Mummy all to themselves! I'm not complaining though and we're really reassured to see that they are showing good signs of attaching to us, for Charlie in particular it needs to be Mummy or Daddy by his side and Lola is straight to Mummy if she is unsure and tends to cuddle for a while on the few occassions that she has met anyone else. I'm certainly very happy to hear Mummy Mummy Mummy all the time and to have little arms reaching up for a cuddle, although I won't be sorry when they can play (or watch CBeebies!) for more than 2 minutes without me, at least then I might manage to go to the loo without being disturbed!
Great to hear so much good news on the board...am off to bed now as can never garauntee Lola sleeping all night, although she is generally very good!
Love Viva
XXX


----------



## keemjay

hi all

viva great to hear how you're getting on. i think of you lots when littlie is demanding of me and wonder what on earth its like with 2 wanting your attention! sounds like they are attaching well, i know what you mean that its reassuring when they want you all the time..feel the same here, its a good sign- wearing as it is sometimes...
tiredness is kicking in a bit here...i usually sleep so well but it takes me ages to get back to sleep after doing milk at whatever time it is..varies from night to night..its taking its toll on both of us a little but we're still blissfully in love  she's settle so well, really seems to be attaching..we're playing all the games they've advised where we're tuned into her world and things to help her trust us. only flashpoints are before mealtimes- she gets beside herself if she thinks its foodtime and its not ready..bit difficult when the food is still in the oven  i'm already worrying about when dh goes back to work as its a godsend to have somebody else to distract!
she's met her grandma and auntie (just in the park in a coincidentaling into type manner so not too in her face) i thought my mum was going to flood us all with her tears when she arrived, she came down the path with tears streaming down her face saying 'i can't stop crying!' I have a lovely shot that i will treasure for evermore..of the moment when grandma handed her a little windmill to hold..the two hands meeting for the first time.....
so all in all, we're very very happy, and off to the beach tomorrow..we missed out on our summer days at the seaside so we're determined to go while its still warmish!

love to all

kj x


----------



## superal

KJ - it is so lovely to read all your wonderful news after everything you went through to get your DD BUT I need hankies every time I read your post as they always have me in tears!! ( nice happy tears )

I can just picture the scene of your Mum & your DD meeting for the first time and the way you have described their hands touching for the first time as your Mum handed her new granddaughter her windmill had me in tears, memories that will last with you forever. (the tears are coming again now!!) (MUST BE THAT TIME OF THE MONTH!!!!)
love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Lynnm

Hello

There is lots of great news around the boards just now  

Can I just add mine - me and DH have been approved today.       We are just so excited.  Going to enjoy some nice champagne to celebrate.

Lynn xx


----------



## Suzie

Lynn and dh on being approved! 

Fab news  

xx


----------



## sjm78

Congratulation lynn and dh fantastic news.We are hopefully at panel in dec keeps being put back was supposed to be oct then nov.Will be happy if approved before christmas so can enjoy christmas one step closer to being a family.Have a great celebration.
Wigantwo


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Hey Ladies and Gents

More good news for the adoption thread today!

Congratulations to Sundog and DH on Matching Panel and To Lynnm and DH on approval panel

This way for Lynnm thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=117179.new#new

This way for Sundogs thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=117127.msg1652848#msg1652848

Hi to everyone else

Hugs

MJ
x


----------



## cindyp

Such good news on this thread.

So lovely to read your post KJ, it really does bring a lump to your throat.  So pleased to read of the start of your life with your lovely new daughter.   

Kimmy and Lynn, congratulations to you both.

Viva, sounds like all engines go in your house, a bit like mine  

Ever, one stop closer to two children, you're mad, mad I tell you   

Well we did the final deed yesterday and went to the Court with Cuddles.  I must admit it was a bit more memorable than with DS if not quite for the right reasons.  Last week I accidentally shaved DH's head (I was rather tired and didn't notice the comb wasn't on the clippers) so he looked a bit "harder" than normal.  We had planned to do a reccee at the weekend to determine where the Court was as we had not been there before.  However on Saturday DH developed the same 24 hr vomiting virus that DD had on the Thursday and then DS came down with it on the Sunday.  Unfortunately I managed to hold off until 2am yesterday morning, 8 hours before we were due at the Court.  Fortunately the actual vomiting part only lasted a couple of hours and I managed to drag myself out of bed to get us all ready.  Our SW was going to meet us there and we were going in convoy with DD's SW, as we hadn't done our reccee we said we'd follow here and use her SatNav.  Unfortunately not the most reliable of modern technology and we got a bit lost, a bloke offered to show us where it was if we gave him a lift so the SW gave him a lift in her car and she said after that he'd obviously had a lot to drink the night before.  However we finally made it on time and the judge was lovely, he laughed because DD chose our arrival to coincide with filling her nappy.  It was a very informal ceremony but very enjoyable and they gave DD a lovely cuddly toy as a memento.  I must admit it wasn't the most relaxed 24 hours but it did have a lovely outcome.  Our gourgeous daughter is finally ours and we will be able to look back on the last day and have a good laugh   

Hope everyone else is well.
love
Cindy


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

aww Cindy,

So glad cuddles is finally legal. Your day sounds very eventful, but fun. 

We to have had the sick bug, yuck. We were out 4 a meal with my parents and friends on sat night. I had felt off most of the day but went anyway. did not eat much. Pooh bear was a bit fed up so I decided to take him outside for a walk and thats when It hit me and i thought omg!!! I am going to be sick. What a sight I was leaning over this rail next to a river being sick, whilst holding on tight to pooh bears hand and trying not to get it in my hair or on my new timberland boots    . When we went back inside pooh bear decided to anounce it to the whole resurant  

I will call you soon.

PBMx


----------



## superal

Cindy - congratulations on Cuddles becoming legally yours, sounds as though you had a real fun day!!

PBM - had to laugh about the bit about trying not be sick on your new boots!!

I was ill last week with this dreaded bug that is going around but I wasn't sick, it came the over end, yes I know to much information but everyone I have spoke to who has had this bug has been sick, I always have to be different!!
Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## sundog

Congratulations Cindy, so happy that Cuddles is now officially yours. Sorry it was such a traumatic event and hope everyone is feeling much better now!

sundog
x


----------



## MissSunshine

Check out this link.....................

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=117311.0

I've got something very exciting to share!!!


----------



## Mummyof2

Rhonda - wonderful news for you and dh.  A miracle as you say.    

Cindy - great to hear that Cuddles is legally yours.    Sorry to hear you have all had the bug.  Dh and I have had it here as well but from the other end!  Took 10 days to feel right again and dh is still off colour.

Congratulations to Sundog and DH on Matching Panel and To Lynnm and DH on approval panel - fantastic news.  

PBM - what a funny story - proves being sick doesn't have to be sad!  

KJ - lovely stories.  You have a lovely way with words.  Hope you are running off your stories and keeping them to show your dd when she is older.

Our news is that we have a sw coming to visit us later this month re a possible match.  Not getting our hopes up yet though as we are in competition with another couple.  Still not totally sure this is the child for us either but I am sure that will become clearer after the visit.  Won't say any more about it just now but will tell you more in a couple of weeks, one way or another!


----------



## sundog

Wow Rhonda, that is totally amazing and fantastic - I bet you can't quite believe it!   

Much love - keep us posted!!!!

sundog
x


----------



## superal

Wow Rhonda congratulations again, have posted on your other thread as well!!

Jennifer - I'm not going to say anything as I know how long you have waited and you've been here before but I really do hope something comes right for you for once. 

On a different note Jennifer I thouhgt it was just me being different with this bug thats going around as I wasn't sick but had the same symptoms you & your DH have had so I'm glad I'm not different after all!!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Mummyof2

Hi Andrea, glad you're over the dreadful bug too    The only good thing was it helped with the weight loss      Thanks for the good wishes re this child.  I must admit to a twinge or two of excitement but I keep reminding myself that the other couple are feeling the same and there can only be one "winner".  Horrible way of putting it but couldn't think of another    How's the course going?  Got any more As?


----------



## Laine

Congratulations to Sundog, Lynn & Rhonda  

Jennifer - hope everything goes well with the sw visit....everything crossed for you  

Cindy -lovely to hear that Cuddles is yours  

Hi to everyone else 

Cutie has discovered our garden and just loves splashing around in the puddles on our patio.  He is such a smiley, happy littlie  

Laine x


----------



## superal

Hi Jennifer

Got no more A's yet, my next assignment is due in 6 weeks time and I'm struggling with it a bit but then again I've said that about all the assignments so who knows?

You sound quite positive about this possible match and there is no other way of putting it than one couple will be a winner, I think you deserve to get to the finish line first hough this time, if you know what I mean! 

My bug lasted 3 days and I did loose a few pounds which was good & to be honest I haven't got my full appetite back yet.  DH took me out today for a ride on his motorbike and we stopped at a pub in the middle of no where and went in & had hot chocolates to warm up & DH said do want some cake with your drink & I said no, blimey I must still be ill!

Laine sounds as though cutie has well and truly settled in & I bet the time you waited for him doesn't seem that long any more does it.  Well worth the wait!!
Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Lynnm

Hello

Rhonda - OMG that is fantastic, it is truly a miracle    

Cindy - You must all be over the moon and sounds like it was definately a memorable day  for the whole family  

PBM - I had a giggle when you I read your post  There is definately no secrets when kids are around 

Lynn xx


----------



## Ruthiebabe

Hello,

haven't been on for a while, but life is starting to settle down now after the move so.......time to shakes things up again!  

I've been making enquires about adoption for a sibling for Boo. We tried our local authority, but have heard nothign from them. So I checked out the website of one in bristol on the basis that they are less than 40 miles away, and are a big city, so we won't have the problem we had before of living in the place where most of the kids come from. Anyway they were really positive and not put off by Boo being only 4 (next month). They also said we'd probably be on the prep course in february, so not expecting us to wait the full 2 years before starting again.

So we'll see what happens. I think the increased hassle of travelling 25 miles for meetings, panel etc will be far overshaddowed if we don't have to wait years for a match.....do you think??

anyway good to hear all of the news on here. better get back to work,
xxruthie


----------



## superal

Hi Ruthie

Have you enquired if you can go on a second adoption day like PBM went on?  I'm sure PBM will tell you more about it but I got the impression that she didn't have to do the whole prep course thing again & we didn't have to attend any for our second time adoption.

Second time around does seem a lot easier as you know what to expect & the time scales seems to be quicker.

The fact that Boo is nearly 4 is great as you would be looking for a child under 2, making Boo the eldest child in the family.

I think the miles to get there will out weigh all the good things that this new SS will have to offfer, let us know how you get on and good luck with your new adventure for child number 2! 
Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Ladies
Cindy, congratulations on cuddles becoming your legally.  Sounds as though it was a day to remember for sure.

Rhonda, congratulations, hope all continues to go well.

Jennifer, fingers crossed for you.

Have a good weekend all.
Love
OT x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Hi Ladies

Ruthie- our LA is 40miles from us- we choose them for alot of reasons however 1 was because of the matching potential! i think if you like the LA it outweight the driving!

Thinking of you all

xxx


----------



## Camly

hi folks

im kinda new - been lurking for a while and 'spoke' to a few of you.

we had our info night last night and im really excited!! unfortunately DH couldnt make it (my sister came with me for some moral support). we are hopefully going to go to prep night at the end of november.   really really excited. cant wait! 

hope everyone else is doing good.  lots of great news just recently on this thread.

take care

lots of love camly xxx


----------



## everhopeful

Hiya all 

Just wanted to touch base and share my latest (although it's nothing major)... we've had our final visit from sw and everything is complete and ready for panel in less than 3 weeks 
We now know that sw has been keeping their eyes peeled for any possibles, although they are keeping coy about looking and say they havent made any firm searches before panel comes up. They've said today that they had "heard" about a boy under the age of 1, but have dismissed it purely because of some violent relation who may cause concern if placed within the same area. I agree with them totally on this, and appreciate their honesty.
It has given us that reality wake up call, that it won't be long before we'll be reading through form e's again. What a thought!!!

Oooh, I remember that fluttery feeling that develops in our tummys when we're anticipating _that_ call 

I'm excited and nervous at the same time. I think nerves just play a part this time round because we know what to expect, whereas last time everything was new. It'll soon be here though, and then the party can really get started!!


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Hi Ever,

Wow only 3 weeks to go. Sounds like if they are looking you maybe in the same position as us and get a match really quick. Fingers crossed .

Talking of form E's or CPR's as they are now called we got Pinkys today, there was nothing in it that we did not know but reading it in black and white is a bit hard , but we are still really happy with the match. Pinkys SW is coming round to meet us on Monday, so its back to tap sparkling on Sunday night.   .

PBMx


----------



## everhopeful

Nice one PBM!!  

I am pretty tough when it comes to thinking of dd's past now, but when I've re-read her forms recently, it's still reduced me to tears.   But... that was then, and this is now, and she has more than made up for anything she suffered as a baby. I see it as her former life.
She's so excited about becoming a big sister, although I'm not sure how long that will last! We're seeing some major tantrums so she must be feeling unsettled. 

Just had another bolt out of the blue in this morning's mail..... a letter from the Anthony Nolan Bone Marrow saying I'm a potential match for someone who needs transplant - OMG  
We signed up the year we got married when we had no ties. I feel awful because I'd love to help someone but dont see how i can do all the travelling etc and medical interventions when I've got 4yr old at home and possibly another on the way. It;s like the jury service thing, why are these coming up at the wrong time!!!??!!
 Not sure what to say to them about it.

Any ideas??


----------



## TraceyH

Hi all

It is lovely to read everyone's good news.

Cindy - Congratulations on getting to court with Cuddles - what a day to remember.

KJ - Hope you are settling well into family life.  It is lovely reading you updates.

Jennifer - I have got everything crossed for you with your potential match.

Camly - Welcome on board.  You will find information on this board invaluable and everyone is so friendly.

We are STILL waiting for our court date.  The papers were submitted about 6 weeks ago so we should hopefully hear something soon.  We too have all been struck down with this sickness bug in fact our little one projectile vomited all over the lounge last Sunday, half an hour before we were due in church for my niece's christening having been sick 4 times the night before! I then went down with it on Tuesday.  At least the scales at Weight Watchers made good reading for a change.  I am just trying to keep it off for this week.

Best wishes to everyone else.

Tracey x


----------



## sunfish

Ever

I had a letter from the Anthony Nolan bone Marrow trust a number of years ago, the initial stage was that they take extra bloods from you to ascertain whether or not you truly are a suitable match. I wasn't. I did have a colleague who donated and he was in a private hospital overnight. He said it wasn't too bad.

You could always ring them to find out what it involves and explain your situation.

love

Camilla


----------



## Tarango

morning everyone!
hope evryone is having a good Monday ... mine has just got better!!   
I have to tell someone as the cat just looks at me as if I am  

we are off and running!! whoo-hooo!!
Just called SS and we are going to an info night on 8 Nov!! 
we had been waiting to get to the 'year after investigations' and although it is a couple of weeks short (couldn't wait any longer) i called them today and are going on the 8th. Spoke to a lovely SW who went through it all with me

yay yay yay     

   

lots of love
a very happy (and excited, nervous, cannot stop smiling tee-hee) Tarango 
xxx


----------



## keemjay

great news Tarango  lol at your cat 

ever- in a simiar vein to coxy's post about being a kidney donor..you cant really make an informed decision till you know if you ARE the best match..I'm sure they are used to people being in awkward circumstances and it not necessarily being the best timing..yopu just need to explain it all to them and see what their advice is..

bit of a quickie but we had the most lovely day yesterday..we went to my Mums house to visit with Little for the first time..she was sooo good and took it all in her stride..both my bro and sis were there too and she was quite happy sharing out all her toys with them. We took her in our VW camper..we'd had a ride in it in the morning so she got used to it..she LOVED it..her carseat isnt safe in the back seat so she's up front with dh and being so high she can see everything thats going on. when we left my Mums, she was wearing this little beany hat she'd stolen from my mum..she looked like a skate-boarder..then she insisted on wearing her pink and yellow daisy sunnies..so there she was in her car seat in the front of the camper looking like goodness knows what, pointing at the CD player for DH to put her nursery rhymes on and then started dancing and clapping her hands and performing, and blowing kisses as if to her adoring fans.my mum had tears rolling down her cheeks it was sooo funny. she wore the sunnies all the way home even though it was dark, and i had to fight the hat off her to go in the bath! oh days like that are what you dream of...

kj x


----------



## everhopeful

Thanks Camilla & kj  

I'm going to ring them today to ask the finer details and explain my current position. I think the main problem at the moment is that in the paperwork they sent me, it's all done, tests and transplant at a London hospital, and we live other end of the country. When we'd initially given our tests and had our names added to the register, it was at a clinic held locally. So that's my biggest drawback at this moment. If they could "do" me here where we live, I'd definately consider it.

I'll let you know of the outcome anyway.
Thanks again

Ever x


----------



## jan welshy

KJ, brilliant message, made me giggle out loud. Kids are great aren't they.


----------



## everhopeful

Hi all  
Just to update on the bone marrow/stem cell donor wotsit.... I am not donating.... this time at least.
After mulling it over and speaking with varying people, I decided that I must do what's right for my family at the moment. And my priority must be to my daughter, and keeping her in a stable routine with no planned upsets between now and placement. I have no illusions of it being a squeaky clean, easy transition for her turning from centre of our world to big sister and having to share us and everything around her. 
At this stage we can't put a timescale on the remainder of the process and at the other end, the hospital can't give me any timescales on when I might get called up to give tests and donate etc. Which is a major factor. Realistically it could be months before I'm in the right position, both mentally and physically to donate. So this afternoon I spoke with a lovely lady at the Anthony Nolan Trust, and we agreed to suspend my name from the donor list for 12 months.   She did lighten my mood by saying I wasn't the only person contacted for this one patient, so I shouldn't worry about anyone relying on me. I do still feel pretty much rough about letting them down. The timing is just wrong. 
And they know that when my family is complete and my name comes up again, I would gladly help someone if I possibly can.

On the adoption front, we know that our form F is being hand delivered to the panel in the morning, so with any luck we should have an invitation to attend..... do I really want to go there again??!!!   Erm.... quite possibly yes (but I'd rather do it as a fly on the wall!!!) 

Best wishes to everyone. Sorry for no personals tonight.
Will have to go and bath the munchkin!!

x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Hi

Just a quick message from me tonight as i am really tied, but we has a visit from Pinkys SW today,who really liked us and is happy to go ahead with the match   . So we now have 3 photos of our cute little bundle, a baby sister for pooh bear. When I showed him the picutre he said he liked her she looks like a princess , this was a picture of her in a lovely white party dress. He then got his thomas baloon ans showed it to the picture for her to see  awwwwwwwww.

Night Night a very happy PBMx


----------



## everhopeful

Congrats to PBM  

What a lovely story. I can't wait to be introducing our dd to a new sibling, she's so excited already!

You must be on cloud 9 at the mo, and may it long continue!

Hope you get matching panel and intro's set up really soon

xx


----------



## keemjay

great news PBM...so please pinkys sw is happy with the match..and glad pooh bear is on board too 
ever - glad you have solved your dilemma..I'm pleased the lady at Anthony Nolan put your mind at ease..you mustn't feel guilty 
jennifer - any news  am on tenterhooks for you...

kjx


----------



## Viva

Sounds great PBM, you must be so excited, do you have any idea when you will go to panel? You may have said but I seem to have a touch of 'baby brain' at the moment. 
KJ, it's so lovely reading all about your wonderful days with your littlie, I loved the story of her in the VW camper, she sounds like a cool little 'chick'!.
Ever, not too long now, I'm glad your CWW arrived safely!
Our little munchkins are wonderful (well most of the time anyway!!!) we took them to get new shoes today an expensive but neccesary event, so Charlie is very excited with his that flash and Lola looks very cute in her bright pink ones! Lola was cuddling me today and saying awww, and Charlie has taken to asking me to sit on the sofa with him so was can read stories and cuddle and they both run to the door when Daddy comes home to say hello and in Lola's case give a cuddle, which feels like a relief as my real concern with adopting was that we'd have children that would never feel comfortanle with us giving them a cuddle!
Hi  to everyone else!
Love Viva
XXX


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Hi Viva,

It is so nice when your children cuddle you, i know just howyou feel, it makes your heart melt. There is a panel at the end of next week but we maybe cutting it fine to get all the paperwork etcdone by then, but ours and pinkys SW are trying therebest to work miricles, will know more by Friday, ifnot the next panel will be begining of December.

KJ, loved the cool shades story, sooooooooooooooooooo cute.

Ever, how many sleeps till panel now?

Jenifer any news?

PBMx


----------



## Old Timer

Its great to hear all the lovely stories from KJ and Viva, gives us hope that one day we will be able to have a family that will accept cuddles to.

PBM, sounds very exciting, hope they get the paperwork done quickly foryou.

Love
Ot x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

hey ladies and Gents 

how is everyone?

hugs

Mez
xxx


----------



## Mummyof2

Hi everyone, lots of good news on here at the moment.

KJ - thanks for thinking of me.  Been quiet lately as doing lots of thinking.

We are going to a meet the children event tonight.  Still waiting to hear about another potential littlie locally - child may have to be placed outside our city.  

Going back to our potential match - Dh and I are still not sure if we want to proceed re the child we have a potential match with because of 2 major factors, one a potentially serious health issue.  Having waited so long we are loathe to say no but on the other hand we don't want the potential responsibility if a mild controlled health issue turns into a major health issue - apparently it could go either way in years to come or vanish altogether.  Very difficult decision as no-one has the answer to our question + we have another worry to do with bm and possible hereditary condition but hopefully child's sw will know the answer to that one.  We will probably meet with child's sw next week to ask our questions and take it from there.  dh and I think possibly this is not the right child for us and so we wonder why we have been put forward. 

As you can tell lots of confusion with us at this end and then there is the thought that another family is waiting for us to make up our minds.  If we back out they have the child and perhaps they do not mind about the things that are holding us back.  It is very hard to try and make a major decision from a few sheets of information which is the CPR (child's history/profile etc) and I would hate to change my mind later on down the track and upset the child and everyone.  Can anyone who has been matched tell me if what I am feeling is normal or not please    PM will be fine.  Thanks.


----------



## keemjay

got to be really quick as SW arriving for a visit any second now but just wanted to say jeenifer that the last thing you should be worrying about is whether you're holding up another fanily..focus on YOU and whether its right for you..other epople are irrelevant at this stage. I'm sorry you're having such a hrd time over it..just my personal thought but if its all making you so unsettled then perhaps this is not the right child for you.
i hope you reachthe decidsion thats right for you 

kj x


----------



## Mummyof2

Thanks for the advice/help kj, hope the sw visit goes well.


----------



## Charliegirl

Hi Jennifer,

I've sent you 'War and Peace' via PM!    

Charlie. x


----------



## superal

Hi Jennifer

i have never been in your situation with being matched to a prospective child and in competition with another couple so I can't really give you any advice apart from go with your gut instinct, if you don't feel this child is right then it's better to find out now rather than go through introductions and find it not working out.

I know you must feel that you've waited a long time & boy you have BUT your new child has to be the right child, it's a life changing experience for all involved and it has to feel right.

I hope tonight will bring some good news, you never know & i hope you find out more about the possible other "littlie" you mentioned.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Laine

Hi everyone,

Kj & Viva - lovely to hear how you are all getting on 

PBM - fab news, so excited for you.

Ever - how long til you go to panel?

Tracey H - hope you hear about a court date soon.

Tarango - not long until your info night.

Camly - welcome to the thread, look forward to sharing your journey with you.

Cindy - congrats on Cuddles being officially yours.

Jennifer - I hope you find the answers you need to enable you both to decide if this child is right for you. I know how you feel having waited so long.  Thinking of you all xx

Hi to everyone else.

Cutie is settling in really well, he continues to make me smile every day 

Laine x


----------



## everhopeful

Hi all 

Thank crunchie it's the weekend! That's all I can say! What a bloomin' relief this week is finished 

Panel date is Thursday 8th Nov - 1 week, 6 days (not that I'm counting or anything !!)

Weekend filled with kids birthday parties (whoopee-do!) and shopping in ikea for possibly..... furniture..... for the.... erm.... nursery (oops did I really say that out loud?!). I had a dream last night that the sw called to say "Would you consider a _young_ baby?"  Well, I know it's only a dream, but it's given me that optimisim again that I've definately been lacking lately.
Can't do any harm to dream, can it? Especially when they are such nice dreams!!!

Hope everyone has a cracking weekend


----------



## LB

Hi Jennifer have sent you a message

LB
X


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Hi Ever,

Have fun shopping, and good luck with panel, only 12 sleeps to go till you are an expectant mummy again yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. 

Laine, glad cutie is settling well and making you smile, you have waited so long for these happy days.

Jennifer, i hope you get some more news soon to help you make a decision, sending you a big hug.{{{}}}

Cindy, will call you to give you and update.xx Must make plans to meet up before xmas will our 4!

Well i hit the shops yesterday for pink things,    . I have chosen the secret garden range from mothercare so spend a bomb on bedding, grow bags etc. But also saw some really cute suede boots, tights and a sweet pink all in one sleep suit. OMG I just can't believe it is all happening. Matching panel is next week and then intros due to start the week after.

PBMx


----------



## superal

PBM - I loved shopping for all things pink as well after having DS.  Is it me or is there nicer girly things to buy than boyish things for boys!!?? 

Jennifer - Hope everything is OK.

HHH - congratulations again on being approved.

Ever - Not long now until panel.

Hi to everyone else, have a nice weekend.

I'm off to visit my Gran's grave tomorrow as the headstone is now on and I haven't been since she died, it will be sad to see her name on it but I'm hoping it might stop the dreams I keep having about her, won't go into to much detail but I keep thinking I see her but only ever in mirrors & in my dreams, weird.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Ruthiebabe

Hi Ladies,

part of me is hoping no. 2 will be a girl cos boy stuff just isn't as fun as buying girlie stuff.....maybe its cos we're girls??!! Will ask DH when he gets back from doing the shopping.

A few weeks ago after being told by our 2 closest LAs that they wouldn't be able to consider us as Boo will only be 5 by the time we're up for matching I got a bit annoyed and wrote to our MP.....think i was a bit PMT-ful at the time. I just said that I understood why LAs did this....ie if there are more parents looking for chldren than children looking for families they can be very selective over who they assess. But as there are so many LA where the reverse is true then its clear that the diviion of money for this and the establishment of consortium and the national register are not going far enough. Otherwise why would experienced adopters be turned away. Anyway I got a letter back from him today saying he passed the query on to the minister for something, somethign and something....anyway the chappie responsible for adoption. So we'll see if he has anytgn to say.....I'll keep you posted!

We've been out to a local farmers market this morning and got some delicious mushroom and sausages for brekkie.....yumm. 
i think a lazy saturday is the plan for the rest of today. 

xxruthie


----------



## superal

Ruthie well done to you for writing that letter to your MP, who cares if you had PMT at the time, everything you wrote was true and lets hope your letter prompts the start of something new.

Girly shopping is easier, not just for clothes but for toys and everything, its about time boys got a fair share of the nice things on offer.

Having one of each I can honestly say girly shopping was/is easier.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Boggy

Hi folks

Couldn't resist chipping in when you were talking about shopping.  I dragged my DH round baby shops today looking at buggies.  I think I've decided on the Quinny Buzz but bearing in mind we aren't even linked yet who knows what we'll end up with.  It was lovely looking, I've been in a wee baby dream world all day.   

We start our post approval support group this week.  Has anyone else had these?  I'm quite nervous about it.

Bx


----------



## sundog

Hi Boggy, Just to let you know that we went for the Quinny Buzz too. We liked it the best except for one thing, the fact that it hasn't got a basket underneath for all your gubbins. BUT, then we found that you can buy one as an accessory - it isn't as big as the baskets on some of them but makes all the difference we thought, so we went for it. It is currently sitting patiently waiting in our front room for its maiden voyage, scheduled for Friday when we first bring Little Bird home for a visit  

Happy dream shopping and hope it will soon be for real!

sundog
x


----------



## Boggy

thanks sundog, i'd spotted the basket on kiddiecare, only about £14.  I didn't really like the buzzbag thing that hangs underneath so will probably get the basket instead.  Must keep reminding myself this is all hypothetical, need a child first!!!  

Bx

p.s.  have a fantastic time with little bird!


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Hey Ladies

Boggy- does no harm in researching what items you like as unlike a "preg" person we dont get the time to spend months researching once you get matched! 

Hi to everyone else

xxx


----------



## Mummyof2

We are meeting with sw this week about the child we have concerns about so will know more then.  We have also enquired about another child we saw details on at the Meet the Children Event we went to on Thursday night and that sw has requested our Form F so ..... Will let you know when we have more to tell but now got 3 potential matches in the pipeline - all the same sex and age!    

Andrea - thanks for thinking of me  

Boggy - we went to a couple of our post approval support group monthly meetings but didn't like it much.  Some of the newly approved were so excited and full of plans and dreams whereas we have waited so long that we are more jaded and fed up with it all.  Also felt that as it was hosted by 2 sw that we were being "watched".  Probably not true at all but felt like that.

LB - thanks for the pm.  Tried to reply but your inbox is full - popular lady 

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Viva

Have just had a lovely 'normal' family day, children bickering, (tired and confused due to clock change) DH and I trying (and failing to take a piccie to use for Christmas cards of the little people) DD poking me in the eye (she got fascinated by my eye lashes and misaimed!) Cherubs now in bed, glass of wine beside me....wonderful!
Jennifer, I can't tell you how much I hope that you will be on here with exciting news soon.
Sundog, I can't wait to hear all about your first excursion with little bird.
On the buggy front I have to confess that I have buggy envy...we got ours second hand from a friend the sensible option as we are saving like crazy to maximise the time I can spend at home, but I can't help eyeing up everyone elses which all look cooler, easier to steer (mine is very poor in the steering department!) smaller to stow...etc...etc.
Girlie shopping is definitely more fun than boysie shopping, but then as DS has his own agenda that rarely seems to line up with mine for what he wears it matter less!  
Ruthie, I look forward to hearing what response you get back...you go girl!
PBM, you must be busy with everything happening so fast, not that your complaining I'm sure.
Ever...lets hope that your dream comes true!
Hi to everyone else.
Viva
XXX


----------



## jilldill

Hi Girls,

I am back from Zakynthos and had a great time! The weather was mixed to say the least but Sunshine just had a ball.

PBM, wow can't believe your news fantastic!!!!
Ruthie, good luck 
Jennifer, fingers crossed one of these littlies is the right match, it's got to be your turn
Ever, count down for panel now!!!

Love to everyone, 
Hi to Barbarella and Magenta xx


----------



## cindyp

Hi All

Been on a bit of a downer this week as an old flatmate of my died last weekend.  I haven't got the full details but he had a kidney transplant and was being examined by a doctor when the bed collapsed and the doctor fell on top of him.  His life support tubes came out and he suffered oxygen deprivation and internal bleeding.  I feel really sorry for his Mum as he was an only child and she also lost her DH two years ago.  My friend didn't have any kids of his own so she is now left all alone.  We went to school together and he was the same age as me and it really brought home how fragile life is.  

On a more positive note.

Jen, fingers crossed something comes out of these possibilities.  Keep us posted.

PBM, best of luck for this week although I know you won't need it    You're right about meeting up I can't believe how close Xmas is and I've got DH's and DS's birthdays to arrange.  Mind you I'm not totally popular with my DH.  We normally go on a booze cruise to Bolougne Xmas market but now we've got two kids I'm going with my Mum and my sisters.  Unfortunately this year it just happens to fall on his birthday so I'm leaving him at home with the kids whilst I "swan off" as he puts it.  Nevermind, there is nothing like a bit of character building for your birthday    I've posted a few suggestions for the adoption meet up on the board so maybe if you and your darling son are free?

Laine, lovely to see your  , I'm sure Cutie will continue to bring you many more.

Ever, not long until you are approved to join us mad bunch with more than one child, enjoy your dreams you never know they might come true.

Boggy, nothing wrong with window shopping  

Viva, LOL at your description of a normal day.  I can really tell your kids are the same age as mine  

Ruth, I can't believe you've been told you have to wait until Boo is five, no wonder you went to your MP.  We were told 3 for our DS and he was placed later with us than you had Boo.

Sundog, enjoy your time alone with Little Bird  

Andrea, having one of each like you, I have to agree girlie shopping is easier/nicer.  Mind you she seems to get them just as dirty as her brother.  Please tell me it gets better    Will you get a study break over Xmas?

Tracey, hope you get your Court date soon.

JD, glad you had a great time, I bet Sunshine loved it on the beach.

MJ, KJ, LB, Jan and everyone else, hope you are all well. 

We celebrated having our first bug free week by taking both kids swimming yesterday.  They loved it and we all had great fun, as my DH says it's times like that which really prove how great it is to be a parent.  What's not so great is when the clocks go back and both your children wake up at 5 am    Oh well, as my childless friend says, lifestyle choice you take the rough with the smooth. 

love to all
Cindy


----------



## everhopeful

Cindy

Thinking of you at this sad time.  

Ever xx


----------



## superal

Cindy - so sorry top hear the news about your friend, it makes you realise as you said how fragile life is - sending you a hug  .  I will get time off for Xmas away from the studying, I have my next assignment to hand in 4 weeks time and I've only just really started it but I'm sure I'll manage to do it.

I'm off for an interview today and then hopefully   another one on Wednesday, I would love to get the job on Wednesday, its at a pre-school and its what I have been studying for, my ideal job!!

Jennifer - hope something comes of the 3 possible matches, It would make my day to know you have finally been matched & I know many others on here feel the same way so how you must feel I can't quiet put into words.

Jill - glad to hear you had a nice holiday & sunshine enjoyed the holiday.

Hi to everyone else.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Mummyof2

Cindy - very sorry to hear about your poor friend.  What a dreadful end    

Jill - glad you all had a good holiday.

Andrea - good luck in your interviews and thanks for the kind words.

Viva - thanks for the good wishes.  I know what you mean about buggy envy - I got my ds's buggy second hand (and free) from my sister in law.  It is perfectly clean and in a good condition so I lent it to my friend the other day as she had left hers behind at her mums by accident.  My buggy has sat up in our attic for 3 years waiting for the new child to come along.  She took it to the school playground as our children are in the same school class and when I saw how posh buggies are these days compared to mine (which is probably now 10 years old) I determined to get a new one for child no 2!


----------



## everhopeful

Hi all

Just wanted to welcome Nicky to this board. Pleased to meet you!  
I know it's frustrating to think of all the waiting involved when you generally just want to crack on with the next step. I'm not sure if this applies to you in Scotland, but certainly for us, we were asked to wait 6 months from last tx before starting the adoption process. So maybe this prep course gap is just right for you. They told us that we needed that time to grieve for what "might've been" and to come to terms with tx, and moving on. And looking back on that time, they were soooo right!! I would've hurtled head long into anything if they'd have let me. And now I can honestly say, we did that time and space before jumping into the next big thing!
But this means, you can start the ball rolling, and still have all the time you need for the festivities!! 

You are looking to the future though, and that is great, welcome to the gang!!!


love and best wishes,
everhopeful (and expanding family!!!) xxx


----------



## superal

There is such wonderful news on here at the moment, with people being approved, matched and meeting there little ones not forgetting those who have recently had their little ones move in with them.

Then we have some sad news like Cindy's and then here I am going to share a bit of sad news that I received yesterday.....A good friend of mine has just been diagnosed with cancer and I am trying to be so strong for her and all I want to do is cry   She is such a lovely person and has a wonderful family and so young, life is so unfair.

I hope everyone is OK and I hope Jennifer you have some good news to share with us soon.

At the end of the day we all know that at the end of this process of being approved and waiting for a placement.............that it will happen.

May the good news keep flowing in and the bad news stay away.

love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Laine

Hi everyone,

Jennifer - everything crossed for some good news from you on your 3 possible matches  

Nicky - welcome to the thread.  Good luck with your journey.

Cindy - sorry tohear your sad news (((((hugs)))))

Jill - pleased you enjoyed yoru holiday.

Andrea - hope the interviews go well.

Viva - 'normal' family day awww

 everyone else.

Laine xx


----------



## everhopeful

Morning Andrea

So sorry to hear of your friend's bad news.   I'm afraid no matter how much we  try to keep up appearances, the  diagnosis of cancer, ricochet's around everyone's core.
This time 2yrs ago, my Dad had been diagnosed, and was starting his treatment. It completely rocked my world, and the only light in our lives at that time was the new arrival of dd. Her being was the only thing that made my Dad smile through those terrible weeks. He remained in hospital over that first Christmas and missed our adoption day in court etc. It was very bleak.
Through grit and determination, he fought to see his first grandchild grow into a little lady. Thank God.  

And two years on from then, the little lady is a very proud little lady indeed, not only has she a loving Grandad, but also a Granny who's just been given the all clear in her cancer tests too. And the cherry on the top, is we're a week away from making them expectant grandparents once again.  

When the nasty things come along in life, we have to deal with them head on, and remember in our minds, that a better day will come along.  

Lots of love and best wishes to your friend Andrea, and to Cindy's friend.

x


----------



## Mummyof2

Andrea - I am very sorry to hear about your friend.  Hope she recovers.  I also hope that your interview went well?

Laine - thanks for the thoughts.  SWs coming pm today re one littlie.


----------



## jilldill

Hi Girls,
Andrea what horrible news all my thoughts to you and your friend
Jennifer, hope good things come from the meeting today
Nicky, welcome on board
Cindy, sorry to hear your news take care
Laine, lovely to hear about Cutie
Tracey, hope a court date comes through soon

Love to all JD x


----------



## superal

Thankyou Ever for sharing your story with me, its true cancer is a bad thing but there is so much they can do these days and I'm hoping and praying they can help my friend, I have only known her for a year but she has become like one of my best friends and I feel as though I have always known her, some friends are like that aren't they and good friends are hard to find sometimes! 

Jennifer hope today has gone OK, let us know when you can, I really hope it is good news.

The interviews...............what can i say...........I have one Job if I want it but I don't............long story & the other one I am hoping to get an interview next Tuesday for they swapped the dates about should have been today....I'll let you all know how they go.

Thankyou for everyones kind words, they mean so much to me but they also mean a lot to my friend.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Viva

Hi All, 
Andrea, Just wanted to say to say that I'm really sorry to hear your news, I'm a nurse by profession, Cancer is not my specialty but if you ever wanted to PM me about anything, I can't promise to know the answers, but if it helps....also hope all goes well next Tuesday it is awkward when job interviews come the 'wrong' way around with the one you want after the one you don't want!!!
Cindy, I could hardly believe your story, so sad and such an unfortunate set of events for your friend, it's always a shock when things happen unexpectantly.
Jennifer, I hope things went well for you today.
Welcome Nicky, sounds like the ball is getting rolling for you, hopefully it will be a smooth journey!
Jilldill, great to hear that you had a wonderful holiday!
Laine, I hope your little one is settling in well, are you finding your routine yet! We are still tweaking ours and then messing it all up by going out for the day or something, but then what's a routine for if not to be broken from time to time!
Ever, I've lost track how long to panel for you now? Not long I hope! 

My small ones are in bed, 'Charlie' is busy counting down sleeps until the school firework night on Friday (Mummy is almost as excited as he is) in between pushing boundaries and then sulking for all of 30 seconds when he doesn't get his own way and 'Lola' is busy practising throwing 'Tanties' (Mummy speak for Tantrums ) in between being super cute, so life carries on as normal in Viva's house and she wouldn't have it any other way!!!

A content and happy Viva
XXX


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Hi all

Just a quick one from me tonightl. Matching panel tomorrow. 

PBMX


----------



## superal

PBM good luck for matching panel tomorrow, I'm sure everything will be fine!!

Viva- thanks for your thoughts, my friend is putting on a brave face about having cancer and I know she is going to be fine, I have to keep telling myself that!  I've only just found her as a friend and I'm not letting her go yet!!  She is such a wonderful person but it's that always the way?

Jennifer - any news??

Sundog - so glad everything is going great for you and I've had tears reading your message.

Viva - love reading how your 2 are getting on.

Hi to everyone else.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Viva

PBM, 
Will be thinking of you, although I'm sure that it will all be fine!
Viva
XXX


----------



## everhopeful

Hiya PBM!

Just thought I'd check up on things before I hit the sack, WOW! Matching panel already?? Seems to be happening really quickly for you now!

I'll be thinking of you, sure you'll be fine.

Can't wait to hear your update!!


----------



## jilldill

PBM,
Will be thinking of you tomorrow, can't wait to hear more love JD x


----------



## Lynnm

PBM

Good luck for today, looking forward to reading your post later 

Lynn xx


----------



## bluebells

Good luck today PBM 

love from Bluebells x


----------



## Mummyof2

pbm - good luck for today.  Hope all goes well, I'm sure it will. 

Andrea - sorry to hear about the interviews.  Will you take the job you have been offered but don't want?

Had a 2.5 hr meeting yesterday with 4 sws     Very in-depth candid interview that included a tour of our house as well which I had spent 2 hours cleaning/tidying luckily    Feel worn out emotionally today.   We have got until Monday to make up our minds whether we want to proceed with this child.  If yes we will be told on Tues if we are the chosen family or not as another family is very keen.  Of the 2 main concerns we had - one has gone away and the other has lessened considerably.  Saw lots of photos of the child who is cute - aren't they all  .  Just our luck that we won't be the chosen family after all, if we say we want this child    Life is never uncomplicated is it    If we say yes and are the chosen family the child won't come here until at the earliest Feb 08 due to Christmas delays so still a long wait


----------



## superal

Hi Jennifer - Now don't go beating yourself up and saying if you decide to go for this child and it looks like you might, that this other family will be chosen over you................I really don't think that is the case.

The fact that 4 SW'S came out to visit you, stayed for so long and looked around your house is a very VERY good sign!

What a bummer that you'll have to wait for so long though if all goes ahead BUT then again waiting is something you are getting very good at!

Got my fingers crossed for you, sending positive vibes and a hug!  

On the interview front, something will turn up! 

Looking forward to bonfire night now, we had a great halloween and I'm the best Mum in the world for letting DD go tick or treating, I went with her & I took our dog who wore a red vampire cape, he looked really funny!  DD was the best looking witch on the close!!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Mummyof2

Andrea - thanks for the positive words     I couldn't believe how long they stayed but they had driven a fair way to get to us.

We had a steady stream of trick and treaters last night - about 16 children in 20 mins!!  Handed out my entire bag of treat size chocs to them.  Fantastic costumes with masks and fake blood!  I asked ds at the weekend if he wanted to go for the first time as he is 6.5 yrs old now and we would have to get him a costume (and I would have gone with him and our dog) but he said no thanks.  Anyway last night I had tears from him as he was desperate to go but had no costume or mask and no time to make something that looked good enough.  Hard lesson learnt there I think    He couldn't believe he had to wait a whole year to get to go again.  Your evening with dd and dog sounds brilliant


----------



## superal

Jennifer - ah for your poor son, isn't that always the way, the say one thing and then another, you can tell he's male!!

Did you have any black bin liners in, not a lot of people have them these days due to wheelie bins, we still have them, you could have cut one up one side and made it into a wizards cloak...........can't you tell what I was doing for some of the little ones I was working with yesterday and whose parents hadn't read the messages on the door about the children being able to dress up.

Granted at the nursery we could stick stars and things on them but it's a tip for next time, in the dark no one really sees your outfit any way, I had to keep shining the torch on the dog as he is black and when people did see him they thought it was very funny.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## cindyp

Andrea, sorry to hear about your friend  

Jen, Andrea is right, they wouldn't send 4 SW's if they didn't think you had something good going for you.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for Tuesday.

love to everyone else, DD won't let me type and I've got a pile of ironing to do so can't come on-line tonight.

love
Cindy


----------



## LB

Hi ladies

Andrea - sorry to hear about your friend -hope she will be ok XX

Jennifer - ooh things are sounding more promising hun - keeping you in my thoughts (have cleared messages - oops sorry hun)

Jilldill - spent my honeymoon in Laganas - oooh memories!

Cindy sorry for your sad news hun - take care

well bubs went to Halloween party as a wee spooky and won a prize - yep you guessed it tears from Mammy 

Dad is home and continuing to make great progress all the Doctors want to see him as he is such an unusual case - bless him  - he was camcording bubs last night and yep that set me off again - was so fantastic to see him being himself again - i thank God every day for sparing my Dad and allowing us to enjoy or new family.

big hello to everyone
LB
X


----------



## keemjay

hey all 

andrea and cindy - really sorry to hear both of yours sad news..i wish i knew why life is so cruel...

jennifer - keep   hun..dont be thinking of the negatives..you have just as good a chance as another couple..what will be will be at the end of the day..if the match is right for you then that is what will happen....hope you survive the weekend 

jilldill - glad you had a lovely hols 

viva - lovely to hear your news, you sound as happy as me! re routines, littlie has a vague sort of one but she's really flexible so it doesnt seem to matter if we do something that goes off track. she will always catch up on her naps in the car if need be and always wakes up happy as a sausage 

welcome nicky 

things continue to go well in the world of littlie..she is such a happy happy girl and melts my heart over and over every day. dh went back to work mon, and tho i was sad i knew we needed to get on with normality..it was a fab babymoon but it wasnt real life! so far, apart from being more tired, everythings gone swimmingly..i've tried not to,pack too much in but enough that its not just me and her alone all day as i think that would send us both a bit . we had a lovely day at grandmas, who is just the happiest grandma in the land and even got her to eat cauliflower cheese!
last night we did our traditional hallowe'en hideout where we turn off the lights, shut the curtains (bah humbug to trick or treaters) and sit out back with the chiminea lit...dont tell the sw's but littlie sat out there with us (chairs in front of the chiminea and stern warnings about HOT and DANGEROUS ) and  she just loved being part of it all..our neighbours popped over and all had a glass or 4 of red wine and littlie dipped her crisps with us and ran up and down the dark garden and sat and watched the flames and sparks and saying 'oooh' she was up till 8.30 and didnt moan when i said it was bedtime, and came back down in her PJ's to kiss everyone goodnight. still woke at 6.30 this morning tho, singing teletubbies 
have had an awesome day today with my friend and her little girl (2) who is also adopted..we have talked for so long about getting together with 'our girls' and we did it  4 hrs of kicking the autumn leaves, playing in the woods in the autumn sunshine, picnicking by the swings, playing in wigwams, it was so magical 
we had our first review meeting yesterday which went really well..everyones happy with how things have gone, finally its all going in the right direction  littlie was on perfect behaviuor and showed just the right amount of clingyness to us coupled with showing her cheeky character once she'd warmed up a bit. the HV came which was nice and she's coming back next week for a visit..apparently they are a little more 'attentive' to looked after/adopted children..does anyone else find this?
next review is booked for early jan and all being well we'll be able to get the ball rolling for court then yeehah 

love to all

kj x


----------



## jilldill

KJ,
How wonderful, I am so happy for you!!!!!
Yes in my exoerience HV are certainly more attentive, ours stays for 2 hours at atime she is fab!
Love JD x


----------



## bluebells

Love reading your news KJ.

It keeps me going. We are in the middle of our HS at mo. Another meeting with SW yesterday. Making good progress.

As some of you have said on this board, it's actually quite good fun. Me, my DH & SW had quite a giggle yesterday, hopefully that's a good sign 

Aiming for panel late Spring / Summer

Hi to everyone, hope you are all ok. Sorry, never have time for many personals. Really shouldn't be on here - supposed to be working. Oh well! 

Have fab weekends

lots of love Bluebells x


----------



## superal

Hi everyone

Well I said I would keep you informed about the job front and hopefully I have another interview in 2 weeks time at a preschool, I am so excited about getting an application form its unreal, it's not quite the same feeling as waiting to receive information about possible matches but seeing as I don't think we will adoopt again it's the nearest thing! 

Hope every one is OK and looking forward to the weekend, I am looking forward to bonfire night, we are having a small bonfire in the back garden, my family around and my friend who has just been diagnosed with cancer.  She sounded great today and is really upbeat and positive which is a good thing.

love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Hi Kj

It is so lovely to hear you mummy storys, made me smile and loved the thought of a babymoon. there will be lots more fun days to come especially with Christmas just around the corner.

Well I have been shopping again today  and got a few more bits for pinky, tried not to go to ott till we meet her next week and find out what clothes she has etc, also got some big brother pressys for pooh bear and fun sticker books etc for intros next week. And when i got back Mothercare were at the door with her new cotbed, wall paper and bedding, OMG it seems a bit more real now   .

TTFN PBMx


----------



## Ruthiebabe

Hi Ladies,

well we've started the ball rolling in our search for no. 2. SW coming to visit us next week! Guess i'd better get back to keeping the house clean!


Jen hope the new match works out for you all.

Superal and Cindy, sorry about yor friends. 

hope everyone else is well,

xxruthie


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Ladies
Kj, its really lovely reading your posts.  I am so pleased all worked out well for you, DH & Littlie and that you are having some fantastic times together - many more to come!  It certainly gives us hope for the future.

PBM, girlie shopping is soooooooo much more fun than boy shopping.  I spent a small fortune on my niece when she was little but could never find such nice things for my nephew   How exciting, getting ready for you daughter.  Can't wait to read your updates.

Andrea, good luck on the job front.  Enjoy your weekend.  Sorry to hear about your friend, I hope treatment goes well.

Cindy, so sorry to read your sad news  ((((HUGS))))

Jennifer, fingers crossed for you.  It must be hard after all this time worrying you wont get another match but if its right its right, if not 'your' child will be waiting for you.

Ruthie, good luck.

Hi to everyone else, sorry no more personals my head is a bit too full of work to remember everything!

We have no news, still early days for us.  We have opted not to know about our details being sent out to children's sw for the first 3 months and will review it after Xmas.  Until we decide otherwise any call we get from our SW will be because we have a match and it will be up to us to say yes or no.  Has anyone else done it like this?  I wanted to know every time our details went out but DH didn't so we have compromised for now.  

We have a seminar to go to in 2 weeks time, the talk will be on Telling and Life Story Work.  Should be interesting and give us a chance to meet up with 1 of the other couples from our prep course, none of the others have got to panel yet.

Just over 7 weeks till Christmas.....can't wait to have a break from work and hope that this is our last year as just the 2 of us.

Love
OT x


----------



## Mummyof2

OT - our la only does it the way you said you wanted it to be ie our sw only rings if we have a match and we have to say yes, no, not sure at that point.  Only had 2 potential matches though since May 06 so she has not rung much and now we heard on Friday that we have another potential match!

PBM - how lovely to be at that stage of choosing things for the nursery etc.  

We are still thinking about littlie we have been potentially matched with and have now heard re the other match we are being considered for and that our Form F is being looked at and a decision will be made on Monday, whether to proceed further from their point of view - we haven't seen this second child's CPR, just a publicity flyer, so don't know if we want to proceed further or not at this stage but that child looks a good match so far   Having waited 1.5 years to get to this stage it seems we now have 2 potential matches of 2 children of same age and sex - weird or what   Let's hope it all works out with one of them as I keep getting butterflies about it all and not sleeping well   Our ds is getting very excited and keeps asking all sorts of questions about his potential sibling.


----------



## Old Timer

Oh Wow!  Jennifer, after all this time and now they are coming along like buses (none for ages then all at once!)  Will be keeping everything crossed for you, your patience will be rewarded.

Keep us posted
Love
OT x


----------



## Laine

Jennifer,

Two potential matches....fab news...everything crossed that one of those littlies is for you all  

Laine xx


----------



## LB

great news Jennifer

keeping everything crossed for you - hope everything just slides into place.

LB
X


----------



## Mummyof2

Thanks girls - will keep you posted    It's been 3 very long years on the 4th of Nov since we went to our Adoption Open Evening so at least I have something to be happy about on our "anniversary"


----------



## wynnster

Hi Ladies 

Jennifer - Soooo lovely to hear of the 2 possible matches! Fingers Crossed!  

Laine & KJ - Your post make me smile with your tales of your littlies, keep em coming

Sorry to hear other peoples bad news, life does just seem so unfair at times  

After having not such a very good morning DH and I went to visit his parents as MIL has just lost her SIL then her brother then her sister all within the space of 2 weeks!!! Really feel for her at the moment.  We were both really suprised then that she'd brought something for her grandchild (even though we've told them we could be waiting a very long time....) It was a cute little Winnie the Pooh teddy but she'd also brought a card too which read 'To our Dear Grandchild, Welcome to our family, Everyone will Love you, Lots of Love Nanny and Grandad' Awwww so sweet to see them getting excited, they're older being in their 70's too but we were both deeply touched by their thoughts. 

No news from us re a match and we still haven't heard anything from our new SW.......

Sounds like a war going on outside here but as we're on top of a hill we have an amazing view of the 'Pretties' FOR FREE   I should sell tickets!

Enjoy the rest of your weekends 

Kimmy xxxx


----------



## superal

Kimmy What a lovely thing your MIL did, brought a tear to my eye  , it gives me a warm glow inside when people do these kind of things for us.

I go on and on sometimes about how new parents get gifts for their new child, which is nothing wrong in it BUT what is so different when we get our children?? 

So I think your MIL is great and you can tell her that from me!!  


Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Mummyof2

Laine - just noticed your ticker still says waiting to adopt.  I've altered mine to reflect when we got approved at panel - showed the stork walking as it has taken so long


----------



## superal

Jennifer - I'm hoping the "ticker" will be altered soon to say.............so many days until we meet our DD/DS!!

love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Mummyof2

Well, after a more or less sleepless night and lots of talking and some tears from me, dh and I have decided that this littlie is not the right one for our family.  We have no reason other than a gut feeling and we both feel it so the choice must be no.  It is a very hard decision to make as we are both so fed up with this long long wait and we know that ds will be gutted when he is told as he is desperate for a sibling but it would be worse to take a child just because we want that child to be the one.    We just feel no commitment towards the child, nothing more than sadness for the sad life the child has had and every good wish for the future, despite seeing photos of the child. We felt no rush of love or excitement from the word go. We both expected to feel "yes" as time has passed and we have learnt more but we don't really feel much at all.  We can't take a chance with a child's life that we would grow to love the child in time because what if we don't.    So that is my news.  We still have 2 more possibilities in the background so fingers crossed one of those will be "the one".


----------



## superal

Hi Jennifer - well done for making the right decision for you & your family.  I can only guess that it must have been one of the hardest decisions you have had to make but I am a great believer in "gut" feelings and you are right to say NO at this point.

Sometimes these things happen for a reason & I believe that one of the other 2 possible matches will be the one for you.

I know you have waited a long time but you need the right child for you and your family, so hard as it seems by saying NO to this child, another will come along and all though this child was not right for you it will be for some one else so please don't beat yourself up about it.  

I'll keep my fingers crossed that your luck is about to change, I have a good feeling about it.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Mummyof2

Thanks Andrea.  Wise, helpful words as always.  I am still feeling very sad about it but know we have made the right decision for us.


----------



## superal

Hi Jennifer - I don't think you would be human if you didn't feel sad about the situation.

Only time and the permanent placement of your new child will heal what you are feeling right now.  Trust me on this one I do know..........a little bit different from your story but when the baby we were looking after was returned to her BPS I thought the pain we were feeling would never go away & it did and there was light at the end of the tunnel in the form of DD!

Your time will come and I'm hoping you hear something before Christmas.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## keemjay

jennifer i think andrea has already said everything but i just wanted to send you  as i know you must be feeling sad today. its such a hard decision to come to but its a strong person who can see when its not right and can let that child free to be with the family that is right for them. thinking of you and fingers croosed for the other matches xx

we've been to the LA's adoption toddler group this morning..was really nice being in the company of other adopters and hearing different stories..it took my breath away to see so many beautiful children with their forever families..i couldnt stop looking at them...and so many of them LOOK like their adoptive mummies! met up with someone whose little girl was in the same foster family as Littlie when they were babies which was nice 

Kimmy - what a lovely thought from your MIL 

PBM - hope today is going well with pinky 

I've just taken delivery of oone of the few items we've had to buy for littlie..its called a FUNPOD and its like a little tower which they can stand in (and cant fall out) to help you at the kitchen counter..Littlie loves 'helping' but balancing on a chair isnt very safe really so this should do the trick..I'll let you know if she'll go in it! I think its a really good idea esp for this early stage of 'attachment' when its good for them to be with you lots 

love to all

kj x


----------



## Ruthiebabe

Hi Jen,

as the others have said...you've made the only decision you could....hope you feell better about it soon.

KJ lovely to hear about that group....i hope there's one like that here whenever no. 2 comes along!

Andrea hope tonight goes well! You deserve the glasses of wine after your weekend! And how great that your son could tell you so quickly about his feelings.

monday-itis here  

xruthie


----------



## jilldill

Hi Jen,
Just sending my love and support, I am sure you have made absolutely the right decision. It WILL be your turn and soon, I have everything crossed for the other possible links!!
Love JD x


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Jen
What a brave and strong couple you are to have made the right decision for you.  It must have been so hard.  I really hope one of the other possibles is the right one for you and that you hear soon.

KJ, as always, great to hear your updates.  The funpod sounds a great idea.

PBM, hope today has gone well.

Love
OT x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Hi Everyone,

Intros day one went really well. Met my beautiful daughter, she is a little angel. She was a bit shy at first ,but soon came round with a smile for mummy and daddy. Stayed about 2 hours, but did not want to leave. Back in the morning bright and early for breakfast.

KJ the fun pod sounds great, did you get it on line, PBM loves cooking with his Nan and this would be great, if its good could you pm me the details. Ta.x

Jen, sending you a big hug for your heart wrenching decision. When you meet the one, all this heart ache will fade away, but until then we are all here for you.    

Early night for us.

PBMx mummy to 2


----------



## Paranoid

Hi all,

I havent been on here much of late so some may remember me some may not....

We bought our baby girl home in August, everything is going really well she means the world to me and my family.

We have had our first review and all SW 's involved are very happy with the placement.
We have our first court hearing end of November. I was just wondering if anyone could explain the process.
Could the child be taken away at this stage in the game?

It is so scary to thing something could go wrong now......

She really is our world.

Hope all of you are well. Goodluck whatever your stage


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Hey Ladies

Jen- like the others have said you need to do what is right for you as a family - no one would expect you not to feel sad about saying no to this child  you have done the right thing 

KJ- Never seen the Funpod however defo on my "list" now such a fab idea.

OT- My fellow "waiter" how are you? 

Kimmy- how thoughtful of your MIL- how you doing?

Laine- how is your little one doing ?

LB- how u doing hun-long time no speak!

Well no news from us-spoke to our Sw on fri for our monthly contact- she has no news yet.

Had some fab news on sat-2 of our friends were are ref's for adoption (one if a ff member) and both found out sat they are preg! its fab news- am over the moon for them both!

Well i am one who isnt keen on fireworks as our dog is petrified of them and we have to give him meds from the vets to calm him- if it was just one night then i wouldnt mind however so far we have had to give them to him for 6 nights! 

Hugs

Mez
xxxx


----------



## TraceyH

Hi All

Jennifer - You are right to go with your gut feeling, you will know when it feels right.  Good luck with your other potential matches.

KJ - We have looked at the FUNPODS at Kiddicare.  They look great and really safe and you can adjust the floor as they get taller.

Paranoid - Glad your placement is going well.  I am sure it would be unusual for anything to go wrong now but I would chat any concerns over with your SW if only for reassurance. 

PMB - Glad the intros are going well. Looking forward to the updates.

Hopefully we will be going to court at the end of the month.  Have bought little one a lovely outfit for the occasion. 

Best wishes to everyone.  

Tracey


----------



## LB

Jennifer - just wanted to send you a big  and 
i totally appreciate your difficult decision especially as you have waited for so long but hang on in there cos your family might be just around the corner.  I think if you follow your "gut" instinct you won't go far wrong

take care
LB
X


----------



## Mummyof2

Thanks for all the messages of support girls, it means a lot.  

Feeling a bit better today after a good nights sleep.  Still wondering if we made the right decision but I guess we will never know for sure.  

Trying to find the right child is like looking for a life long partner and that was hard enough!  You have to meet "hubby to be" quite a few times before you know this is "the one"    When trying to find a child you don't get to meet them, you just get some photos and their life history and chat with their social worker who has met them.  It's like I always imagined an arranged marriage must be    

It's really hard because you don't want to mess with children's lives and say no sometime down the line.  Here is a true story - My friend's birth parents split up.  They had adopted a boy as a baby but when they split up he was 10 and the parents decided that they wouldn't be able to keep him so he was taken into care with a view to being re-adopted by someone else!  I find that true story so shocking.  They kept my friend as she was their birth daughter and she stayed with her mum.

Bye for now


----------



## superal

Hi Jennifer - glad you are feeling a bit better today, you know we are all here for you & I'm sure you'll get matched soon.  Had to laugh at the point you made about finding your DH...it's so true, we have to kiss a few frogs before we find our prince charming!

Hope everyone is OK, we had a great bonfire party last night, the adults, 6 of us were more interested in the fireworks than the children, 5 of them!

Even the dog showed more interest than the children!!

All in all it was a lovely night and my friend was up beat and positive on things, she is a truly remarkable person.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## wynnster

Andrea - Sounds like a great fireworks evening, hope your friend is ok, she's a lucky lady to have such supportive friends.

Jannifer - Hope you're feeling a little better about things, That story of your friends parents is shocking! 10 Years!!! So very sad  

Paranoid - Bet of luck for the end of the month 

PBM - Hows intro's going? 

MJ / Oldtimer and other fellow waiters - How you doing? Waiting patiently

Hope everyone else is ok and looking forward to christmas - 46 days to go!  

Kimmy xxx


----------



## cindyp

Jen, a bit late with this, I'd read your post but my computer crashed before I could reply.  I'm glad you're feeling a bit brighter.  It's a hard decision but as you say finding the right child is like finding the right DP/DH, it's not somthing you can rush.  I was also shocked about that story you told about the couple who put the child back into care.  Hopefully one of the other possibilities will be the right match for you.

Paranoid, I think Tracey is right and you should chat with your SW about your concerns.  Good luck.

Tracey, not long until that final hurdle is over.

Hi to everyone else, just a quick post today, DD is lying on me a bit poorly and DS TV programme will be finished in a minute.

Have a great weekend everyone.

love
Cindy


----------



## Mummyof2

Hi everyone, thanks for the thoughts.  I'm feeling fed up now as have heard nothing more about the other two.  Why does it all take so long  

Our combi boiler blew up Sunday night and has finally been mended today    Been a cold and miserable few days


----------



## cindyp

Jen, all I can offer is   

Cindy


----------



## cindyp

I forgot to ask before, any news from Fiona and her baby boy??

Also, all the thread says Central England Meet Up, it is open to anybody who wants to make the journey and put a few faces to names and not just those who have kids  

Cindy


----------



## fiona1

Cindy,

Thanks for thinking of me, I am still around and in contact with Supreal via e-mail. I am so nervous of posting here until we know the outcome.

Everything is fine here we are loving having 2 children, baby sees BP a few times a week. 

I am still following your progress, but we moved house last week so things have been a bity mad and I haven't been online much.

If it's ok with Supreal if I have any major news I will ask her to post on my behalf.  I hope you all understand my paranoia.

Fiona


----------



## wynnster

Hi all,

Bit of advice needed - We were approved a month ago but our SW who has taken us this far is leaving and so we need to be handed over to another SW.  We met her on the day we were approved and she said she'll have a read of our file and wil be in contact to arrange a visit in an effort to get to know us. We haven't heard anything since that day.

We feel a bit let down that our lovely sw who has really got to know us is leaving at this stage (although no stage is easy I guess) and that we now have to get to know another one or rather she get to know us....

Do you think we should call our new sw now to ask about this visit or do you think it's too soon? Not sure what I'd say either as I dont think 'Oi pull your finger out' will go down too well


----------



## Ruthiebabe

Hi,

kimmy i don't think there would be anyhting wrong with you giving your new SW a ring. We had to change SW after our panel, which seemed odd to us too. Do you have an email address for her/him? That's always a very un-intrusive way to get in touch.

Jen, bummer baout the boiler and the silence form the SWs....hpe you hear somethign soon.

Our news is that we had our meeting with the SW and they are happy to proceed with us, but they just want to check our form F first. She said her self that obviously if we were approved first tiem there's nt going to be anythign on that to make them say no, but its a formality they have to go throgh. Also much to DHs delight, we won't have to do another prep course. 

Am knackered today though. Boo had one of hs "bad nights". He used to have them all the time when he first moved in but none for about a year! The at about 4am when he finally settled DH fell asleep and started snoring, then i got my period so had cramps for what was left of the night......anybody else feel like a hysterectomy would be welcome sometimes as its not like i have any use for my womb!

But on a good note DH has just gone off to collect my new car.....well its not new, but new to me! Much to DH's disgust the thign i am most looking forward to is having a radio that works!


xxruthie


----------



## superal

Hi Kimmy

I would give her a ring on Monday, introduce yourself and ask her if you could make an appointment for her to come out and visit you to talk things through, that way you can have a chat to see how things are progressing and it gives her an opportunity to get to know you.

There is nothing wrong with giving her a phone call, this is your future your talking about.

Try not to be down its just another small hurdle to get your family.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Mummyof2

Yippee, the boiler is mended and we have heat again after 5 days without heat or hot water.  Still heard nothing from sw about other 2 children.

Ruthie - sorry to hear about the period pains.    Enjoy your new to you car  

Cindy - thanks for the hugs.  

Kimmy - Andrea has given good advice to you as she always does    For myself I often email my sw.  Sometimes she replies and sometimes she doesn't!  Perhaps you could telephone your new sw and suggest you email monthly to keep in touch?  In my experience, sw are very very slow all the time  .  In our LA (as it is in lots of others - perhaps yours as well?) it is the family finding team that finds children not your sw so I would think that losing your sw after panel is not too much of a worry, apart from the fact that you liked your last sw and had a good rapport with her.  I like my sw too but am often aware that I am just a "client" to her and she has many other pressures on her time at work.

Fiona - hope all turns out well.


----------



## Boomerang girl

Hiya, sorry I don't pop in much, just wanted to comment on what you said ruthie- I too wish they would rip out my womb now- no need and endless monthly pain!

jenn I hope something happens for you soon, it is awful it is going on so long!

We are just plodding along, me dh and strawberry. she loves ballet, swimming and goes to pre school part time. where have the last 18 months gone?

further adoption for us is something we will consider in the future but not right now, too busy living life to the full as a family of three (and dog makes four).  

hope everyone is well and happy, its so lovely to scan through and see everyone getting approved and matched with their little ones
x


----------



## Laine

Jennifer - sending you some supportive (((((((hugs)))))).  Thinking of you and hoping you get the news you want to hear very soon xxx

Laine


----------



## superal

Fiona - I'll gladly post any news on here for you if you want me to...........I'll go by what you say, I totally understand and so does every one about being paranoid, don't worry!

Ruthie - what a debate you have started!!  Yes I'd galday have my womb taken away as well!!

Jennifer - I wish your SW would hurry up and pull that rabbit from the hat!!!

Boomerang girl - nice to hear from you, sounds as though your a run around taxi like us busy mums become, taking your DD to ballet, swimming, preschool.........it's great isn't it!!

Kimmy - ring your SW on Monday!!

LB - nice to keep reading your updates.

Laine - I can't believe that you were so quite over being matched with your DS so I'm so glad you share your special moments with us now. I'm sure he brings you lots of happiness.

Sundog - I hope your days are filled with lots of hugs, kisses and cuddles off your little bird!

Milktray - Not heard from you for a while, how are things??

Hi to everyone else, hope your having a lovely weekend.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Bring Pinky home tomorrow, yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

PBMx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Pooh bears mummy said:


> Bring Pinky home tomorrow, yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.
> 
> PBMx


Fab news PB and P mummy and daddy! enjoy having your new daughter home for good

xxx


----------



## Old Timer

Congratulations PBM, DH, PB & Pinky!

Looking forward to hearing your updates.
Love
OT x


----------



## everhopeful

Hiya PBM, dh and Pooh Bear!

CONGRATS AND LOTS OF BESTEST WISHES FOR YOUR BIG DAY TODAY!!
HOW EXCITING!

         

WELCOME HOME TO PINKY!!!

And then there were four!

Lots of love
Everhopeful, dh & everjnr xxx


----------



## keemjay

PBM - hope todays homecoming with Pinky goes really well   great news  

kj x


----------



## Ruthiebabe

Hi,

just to say welcome home to pinky!

xxruthie


----------



## Boomerang girl

aw. welcome to your forever family pinky xxx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Thanks Girls,

Pinky is now home, just off to pick pooh bear up from nursery Pooh bear went to nursery today in his "I am a big brother" T shirt, sooooooo cute and pinky has an "I'm a baby sister" one . Can't wait to put her to bed in her room tonight and wake up in the morning to my 2 special children.

So happy      we are now 4.

P&PBMx


----------



## Mummyof2

PBM - fantastic news - How wonderful.  Loved the t-shirts story.  Oh, and by the way I think you ought to update your adoption bar and profile


----------



## everhopeful

Awwww! PBM !  

I remember buying DD "I love Daddy and Daddy Loves me" t-shirts! I used to coo everytime she wore it!!

I bet you can't believe you've got your two children, can you?!

Lovely story. Hope she settles really well.


----------



## superal

PBM & family congratulations on bringing your DD home, loved the story of the t shirts.

Hope she settles well for you tonight and you enjoy being a family of 4.

love
Andrea
xx


----------



## bluebells

Congratulations PBM and family.

What lovely news. I expect you are tucking Pinky up in bed as I write this 

Those t-shirts sound great!

Have fun 

lots of love, Bluebells xx


----------



## cindyp

Just a quickie, didn't get much sleep last night as DD is teething badly.

PBM, loved the T-shirts story, so pleased that your beautiful daughter is now home.

Fiona, no worries completely understand your paranoia, just got used to you being around.  You were missed.

love to everyone else, gotta go
Cindy


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Hi

Well both were bathed and in bed by 6.45  , not sure how long this will last being so organised. Gave Pinky her milk and she fell sleep in my arms , popped her in her cot whilst daddy read a story to Pooh bear. 

Just heard her have a little cry, so went up to see if she had lost her dummy as this is what FC said does disturb her, went in and she is fast asleep, no dummy in, just covered in her big pink bear that she loves, it is bigger than her .

Hoping for a quite night, but will have to see?

Cindy, sorry your little one is restless, teething is sooooooooooooooooooo yuck isn't it. Looking forward to catching up with you soon.

P&PBM


----------



## jilldill

PBM, just great to hear how it's all gone, 
Love JD x


----------



## Lynnm

PBM

Lovely to read all about your little girl, and loved the T-shirt story.  Looking forward to hearing more about them  

Love
Lynn xx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

She slept through till 7.30am, yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

PBMx


----------



## Laine

Welcome home Pinky.....lovely to hear your update PBM xx


----------



## LB

PBM


awwwwwwwwwwwww just lovely!

bet you can't wait for tomorrow morning 

LB
X


----------



## TLZ

Hi again everyone  

Lots of fab news on here again which is great to see, must be one of the happiest threads going !!!

A quick update from me - have finally had our initial meeting typed up and sent back for us to review. We're very happy that we've been given a high priority but have been told that because we would like a youngish, single child we could be in for a bit of a wait as most of the children coming out at the moment are older and in sibling groups   At this moment in time we are not prepared to give up on our "ideal" just to get a child and I'm sure the the right child for us is out there, this is an exercise in patience !!   !!

It actually could work out ok though as I need my time at the moment as my new course is turning out to be a bit of a mare !! Probably couldn't cope with HS too  

Have been lurking on the pages but have had nothing to report until now ... will continue to lurk some more now!

Take care all

TLZ xx


----------



## jaccuziman

Hi everyone

Not even been able to write on here for months and months.....

Very depressed about the whole process ....

Both Husband and I were told that we are too overweight at the moment, we've been on a diet since January but weight not shifted very much at all.

Had our initial visit by the Social back in May, will be about April next year when they get back to us.  Can't get any nursery to help us gain childcare knowledge.

Feel very alone in all this....maybe we should just give up.

Debs & Warren


----------



## Ruthiebabe

Hi Debs and Warren,

sorry to hear the process is not going smoothly for you. I'm sure the other ladies on here won't mind me saying that here are several of us on here carrying some extra weight. Did you have medicals done? Do you mind me asing if you have you specificed particularly young children? I know weight was commented on at panel for some folk, but i haven't heard of them not tkaing you on for a home study because of it. Have you tried looking at other LAs? Are you anywhere near a big city....they tend to be more keen to take on parents than those in smaller and relaitvely more wealthy areas. Especially if you offer to come to see them for some of the meetings.

hope this helps,

xxruthie


----------



## magenta

I was another person who  had to lose weight.  my gp was very helpful and gave me real support to do so.  She also put me on a 'healthy lifestyle course' over 12 weeks to show to sw's that i was aware of what a healthy lifestyle involved.  I lost 2 stone beween starting and medicals and that was enough for panel (although they did mention it at panel as one of the health questions (we both got asked one)).

Could your GP help at all?

As for childcare experience we basically sent an eamil round both our workplaces offering free babysitting over a 4 month period and we got lots of experience of children of all ages and stages (with references) and did daytime trips as well as overnight stays.

As for feeling alone...that is why we are here.  We all feel alone in our journeys and it is good to have others who might understand.  Please don't give up.

magenta xx


----------



## HHH

Don't give up! 
Childcare experience - have you tried getting in touch with your local volunteer centre? They may be able to put you in contact with groups that need adult helpers for all sorts of children's groups. Can the SWs suggest anywhere? Ours gave us a list of nurseries that we could contact including Sure start places which seem really geared up to take prospective adopters. Don't forget brownies and cubs, helping readers in local schools - if you can get there during the day.

I'm sure you know all this already and its sooo hard to keep going when you feel so down.....maybe just take some time to get yourself feeling better, concentrate on you for a bit and when you are feeling more positive, then make a plan.

Don't feel alone
HHH


----------



## TraceyH

Hi All

PBM - You little one sounds lovely and you seem well organised, well done.

TLZ - Stick with your original "ideal".  We put down for a single child and had to wait for a year before matching but friends of ours have only waited a couple of months, so there is no telling. The adoption process willl really test your patience at times but it is well worth it in the end.

We have finally got a court date for next Wednesday, hoorah.

Tracey x


----------



## sundog

Just dropping quickly to say hi to everyone.

PBM, your family of 4 sounds perfect. So happy for you!

Things are going well with Little Bird. Feels like he has been with us for far more than 10 days! Both Grandmas and co. have been up to visit in the last few days and although we have had quite a houseful he is coping with it pretty well considering although it clearly has taken it's toll. We now understand though why adopters are encouraged to have a 'hibernation' period when their littlies first come home. It has been a lot for him to take in but family are being understanding. Not sure long that will last tho! I guess this is a bigger issue when family live some distance away as in our case as they tend to be big full on visits rather than casual drop ins. 

sundog
x


----------



## keemjay

jacuzziman - i second what HHH says about your local volunteer centre - i recently got some info from my local one and loist went on and on and on, and there were simply tons of ones with children..you need to be CRB checked (and the ones from SS wont do, it has to be a new one ) which can be a lengthy process in itself so if you get looking now you might be able to get something to start for the New Year...

PBM - glad pinky slept well..littlie did too on her first night, think they're exhausted...

Jennifer - any news your end? i guess you would have posted if there was..thinking of you 

sundog - brave you having visitors..it must be hard when they're so far away and cant just 'pop' in to you, or you to them. we've still had very few visitors..we mostly go out to visit. glad all is going well 

we've has illness in the house all week, littlie's been ill since sun..first doc visit said all was well, but by yesterday she had double ear infections and a viral wheeze..so dosed up on meds now..she's been a very miserable little bunny  i felt very paranoid about doing things 'right' as obviously she is still 'looked after' - i was terrified of been seen to be doing the wrong thing for her, hence 2 visits to the docs..silly really but it really preyed on my mind esp as i was expectiong our 'unannounced' visit from our sw..i didnt expect to feel so vulnerable over it 

love to all

kj x


----------



## Mummyof2

Decided to change my name as it is a bit recognisable, especially added together with information I disclose on here and in my profile. I am now more hidden with my new name - hope you all realise who I am!

Heard about one of the other children yesterday. We could have been put forward (child's sw was happy to proceed with us) but it seems that this child has recently developed some major problems we did not know about so we have withdrawn our interest. Very disappointing  Should hear about the final child in 2 weeks time.

jaccuziman - sorry to hear that you are feeling very depressed about the whole process. You get to be expert at waiting during the adoption process.

The people you have gone with seem to be a bit strict and hard on you. Why not go with someone else? You can go with anyone you choose, doesn't have to be your local authority. This is a very useful link and shows all agencies in your area. http://www.baaf.org.uk/agency_db/noflash_textonly/frameset_noflash.htm

I was told during my home study that my weight might be an issue (BMI of 39). I went to my GP and asked to be put on weight reducing tablets. I lost 1.5 stone using them. I also joined weightwatchers online. Because I was seen to be doing something about my weight, it did not go against me at panel and we were approved. I am still classed as obese, despite the weight loss (which I have now put back on ). How about both you and your husband join a slimming club together for moral support? Men are very welcome. My husband used to come with me when I went to classes - now I tend to do it online as it fits in with my lifestyle as I have a son. Men tend to lose weight faster than women so it is annoying when the weight comes off hubby more than you.

You have to wait 6 months to a year after any treatment ie IVF or miscarriage. Are you sure this isn't why you haven't been accepted yet and not your weight?

To keep my hand in with little children (the age group we are waiting to adopt) I help out at a mums and tots group. We are always desperate for helpers. I could also help out in my local primary school classrooms, listening to the children read and doing cutting and preparing art projects but I choose not to do this as I don't have much spare time as I run an online shop from home. My husband helps out with an under 7 football club as an unpaid volunteer at weekends. There are lots of ways to get childcare experience without going to nurseries so just widen your search.

If you give up in years to come you will kick yourself, so don't do it! You want to be parents and this is the road you have chosen to take so plod on. It will be worth it in the end.

As someone has already said, you don't need to be alone - that is why we are here. We are all in the same boat and so understand how you are feeling. Adopting can be an isolating experience when all around friends and family seem to be getting pregnant so easily - we all feel pain that didn't happen for us. Feel free to post on here and moan, cry, shout whatever - we are a shoulder to cry on and when you get your child we are here to share the good times too. We love to hear about those times as it makes our long wait seem worthwhile.  to you both.

Keemjay - thanks for thinking of me. Sorry to hear littlie has been ill - poor little mite and poor you too. What a worry. You have done the right thing in going to the docs repeatedly - after all a mummy's instinct is always right 

Sundog - glad to hear that little bird is settling in so well. None of our family are close by either so we will have the full on visits too in due course!

/links


----------



## superal

Hi Friendly person.....we still know who you are don't worry.  It is always a good idea to change your ID especially as yours was so obvious to you!!  Hope you hear about the other child soon, you were right again not to proceed with this other child after what has come to light.

Hi to everyone else.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Viva

Hi everyone, 
This is a bit of a post and run today as we go to stay with the Grandparents tomorrow for the first time, Charlie is a bit wobbly about it all, but cheered up when I told him that he could help me pack my clothes tomorrow (I think that he now believes that we are all going...made a bit of a mistake as I was getting him to pick what he wanted to take without picking up our stuff too... ) However my really exciting news is that Charlie told me he loved me for the first time today... .
Otherwise both of my littlies have had nasty colds...KJ an adoptive mum friend of mine says that apparently it always happens around week 6 of placement!!!   that you all get ill....so far I am the only one in our house not to get the lurgy.
Anyway going to relax in the bath before tomorrow's busyness!
Love to all
Viva
XXX
P.S. Friendly person maybe the name change will bring the news we're all waiting for!


----------



## Mummyof2

Viva - wonderful news that Charlie says he loves you.  Fantastic.


----------



## Ruthiebabe

Hi,

viva do you have a photo of your house and may his bedroom you can bring with you. Another adopter suggested this to me, so you can show it to charlie while you're away whenever he seems to be getting anxious and reassure him you'll be going back there....in my humble experience the first overnight away after them moving in is the most stressful! Boo's excema and sleeping got really bad on our first one. I sound like the harbinger of doom and gloom.....i'm not meaning to be! I'm sure you'll have a great time! And's it somehtign you have to do at somepoint.....unless you plan on never leaving your house ever again! 

friendlyperson...hope you get soe good news oon!

xruth


----------



## nic68

Hi Jaccuziman,

Im sorry to hear bout what your la has said bout your weight. i don't think thats fair on you both at all. i know there are people on the adoption process who are overweight with other local authorities. if i was you i would look at going elsewhere. it doesn't have to be in your area. the authority that we are with has a couple from your area, and they also don't make you wait 6-12 months following treatment. we finished our treatment end june, contacted la in aug and we started our training in sept.

I agree with what others have mentioned, it is worth trying to help out at cubs/brownies etc and maybe sure start or even playgroups. do you not have anyone that you can babysit for.

If you want information on our LA just pm me.

Nicola x


----------



## jilldill

Hi Girls,
It is a year since we met our little "Sunshine"! I honestly can't really remember a life before her and most certainly can't imagine for a second a life without her. She is just simply our daughter in every way. A woman at a toddler group who knows nothing of our situation said last week "She grows more and more like you every time I see you" !!! If she only knew how much her off the cuff comment meant to me! 
Hope you are all well love JD xx


----------



## everhopeful

Hi Jill

Just wanted to send big hugs for your first anniversary of being a mum! 

Doesn't time just fly by so quickly, and like you say, it's hard to believe it's only been a year, when it's incomprehendable that they were ever _not_ here with us.

I've always had the "mini-me" comments, going right back to when DD was first placed. I always get the feeling, even now, that those who know she's adopted, make comments of the likeness simply out of politeness, and I never truly believe them. But the odd comment from a non-knower (ie. those in the dark!) can just brighten any day. Another mum at the nursery gates was chatting with another mum about our kids and passed a comment about something or other, and I just smiled contently to myself. It clearly showed that neither of these mums know DD is adopted. I thought for a second that I should tell them, but stopped myself.
Realising that not everyone I speak to needs to know, and we can be accepted as just another mum and child.

I grow prouder and prouder of my daughter each day, and like you cannot possibly imagine life without her in it. She is our life.

Lots of love to you and your dd

x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Hi Jilldill- its lovely when people come out with comments like that- what a fab year it has been for you

xxx


----------



## superal

Jill - one year!! wow that time has flown and yes lovely comments from people who don't know make you glow inside with pride.

Ever - I have to stop myself on many occasions, even now not to tell everyone that our 2 are adopted!  I said something at work the other day to a girl I was working with & she looked at me & said are your 2 adopted?  I didn't think I had said anything about adoption but amongst the general chit chat we were having must have reffered to something about adoption & I just looked at her and she said if she hadn't been adopted herself she wouldn't have picked up on the little comment I had made, I can't for the life of me remember what I said, a sign of getting old  !

Hi to everyone else.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=120422.new#new

xxx


----------

